# The Petco and Petsmart Thread.



## Hail0788

*Welcome to the Petco and Petsmart Thread!

I know most of us can not afford Aquqbid, EBay and most online betta sites.
So here is a board for everyone and yes you can even show your local pet store bettas as well. Let the picture frenzy being!!!*


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Nice idea! 

My VT, found in Petco. Meets that 180*. ;-)

View attachment 190666


----------



## Hail0788

LebronTheBetta said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> My VT, found in Petco. Meets that 180*. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 190666


Wow! He is amazing looking. Very nice!


----------



## Hail0788

Here is Blackbeard my HMPK DT. You can see why i call him that. lol. I bought him from PetCo.


----------



## Hail0788

And here is Ice my EE PK. Also from PetCo.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, boy... 

Petsmart - Phoenix, Asriel, Ares




























Petco - Vasuki, Viserion, Unnamed


----------



## Hail0788

Oh my word. They are all so beautiful! I really love Vasuki colors.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Hail0788. Your PKs are gorgeous too. I can't wait to see everyone else's bettas.


----------



## ashleylyn

Petsmart: 

I have 4 sorority girls, but no pics of them yet. They're kind of beat up atm from establishing their hierarchy anyway lol. They are quite cute though - and lots of personality. It's funny how much they change when you take them out of those horrible cups!

Alduin - My new EE boy. His colors are truly beautiful. <3


Altair - He really is GORGEOUS in person. I would love to breed him just to keep the fry for myself and see what I could get. Alas, horses are very expensive and leave little money for more tanks. 




Petco:

Ares - SIP.  He had such interesting finnage and SO MUCH personality. I miss him terribly.




I also had an adorable Petco baby, but she has also passed. SIP Lily.


----------



## Hail0788

ashleylyn said:


> Petsmart:
> 
> I have 4 sorority girls, but no pics of them yet. They're kind of beat up atm from establishing their hierarchy anyway lol. They are quite cute though - and lots of personality. It's funny how much they change when you take them out of those horrible cups!
> 
> Alduin - My new EE boy. His colors are truly beautiful. <3
> 
> 
> Altair - He really is GORGEOUS in person. I would love to breed him just to keep the fry for myself and see what I could get. Alas, horses are very expensive and leave little money for more tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petco:
> 
> Ares - SIP.  He had such interesting finnage and SO MUCH personality. I miss him terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had an adorable Petco baby, but she has also passed. SIP Lily.




All are so lovely. Sorry your two bettas passing. They were so pretty.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay! Let's do this!

Not PetCo/PetSmart, but PetSense! close enough, right? haha
Rembrandt









And then these are from my LFS; Sea Horse:

Phoenix, deep red DT









Jewel, DS Super DeTPK









Lady Deathstrike; DSHMPK









Emma Frost; DSHMPK









And Mercury a Copper DSEEHMDT









And then my only PetSmart boy; Aero a DSHMPK









I have more of course from local stores and PetCo but these are my most notable fish! Hope you enjoy! And this thread is a really great idea! I hope it continues!


----------



## Hail0788

Lol! That works and thanks I hope it keeps going too. I love seeing everyone's bettas! :-D


----------



## Hail0788

I see your a DS fan. Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh lol, didn't even realize they're all DS except two XD actually most of my fish aren't DS, those just happen to be all my DS fishies haha


----------



## Seki

Ahhhh,this is the thread for me!! lol Let me pick a few to showcase...

Petsmart
Hiei - Copper DSHMPK









Kurama - Salamander EEHMPK









Baby Tink - Blue DSCT









Petco
Orchid - Longfinned Marble VT female









Zero - Orange EEHMPK (he's still in recovery, so he's not looking his best yet)


----------



## sbrit94

I have my Kookie a DTHM boy from petsmart:









I have a CT boy named Gary. (He was my best friends) from walmart


----------



## Hail0788

This is so exciting! I love seeing everyone's bettas.


----------



## xShainax

Sebastian-Petsmart
Major Tom-Petsmart
Peacock-Petsmart
Dahvie-Petsmart
Jayy Von-Petsmart
Alois-Petco


----------



## Hail0788

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Awesome! Everyone has such lovely fishies :lol:

Here go mine:

Harley, making bubble nests (Petco)


Koji, darting through the waters (Pet Supply)


Skully, sulking while waiting for his tank to warm up (Pet Smart)


Ramses, being fierce (Pet Supply)


Mysti, my baby, hanging out in front of her favorite log (Petco)


----------



## charislynne

my beautiful boy from petsmart


----------



## Hail0788

I love EE's!


----------



## Mar

LebronTheBetta said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> My VT, found in Petco. Meets that 180*. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 190666


Oh my goodness, is that Breme?? 
beauty!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Mar said:


> Oh my goodness, is that Breme??
> beauty!


No, that's my past sorority girl. lmao

Why don't you post Marine? If I passed him, post him again! :3


----------



## wasuretachou

I got all of my little lovelies from my local Petsmart

I could never get a good picture of my v-tail Kio before he passed away, but he certainly was a charmer :c

Here's a couple of pics of my older half-moon boy Daichi (pushing three years old)










(^a good few months after I got him)



















(^one year later...he's aged quite a lot and suffered a bit from a flip out he did on his own tail)

Lastly my new dragon-scale Kai


----------



## Zenbetta

Aquarius my dragon scale red finned delta tail. I got him from Petco.


----------



## bettaHI

Petco boy that I raised since it was a "baby betta"


----------



## Hail0788

Wow all are so beautiful!


----------



## millersrepairshop

Just wanted your opinion on a few fish that I rescued from a petco today. Poor guys were in barely enough water to even cover their dorsal fins and the water was horrible. I purchased 3 today, 2 males and a female. And also wanted your opinion a another black pk I already have. I think the female I bought is pineapple? One male is copper and red with like a purple hue. And not really sure what the other guy is other than he is a pk I believe. The red/copper male has a very anal fin I believe. (Couldn't notice it in the tiny cup he was in). I think the pineapple female has a very short body. Maybe you can tell me more about them. 

:yourock:

Thanks again,
~Chris


----------



## Hail0788

Hey Chris, 

Yes she is a pineapple and a pretty one. The rest of your bettas are very pretty as way.


----------



## Corrinafishy

my DT from a local petstore ^.^


----------



## Mar

LebronTheBetta said:


> No, that's my past sorority girl. lmao
> 
> Why don't you post Marine? If I passed him, post him again! :3


This is the pic i was talking about btw xD, so I think you thought i was referring to something else:










I'll post him.. eventually ;D

But he's not from Petco/petsmart :'c


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mar said:


> This is the pic i was talking about btw xD, so I think you thought i was referring to something else:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post him.. eventually ;D
> 
> But he's not from Petco/petsmart :'c


I'm pretty certain that Lebron was being sarcastic there lol


----------



## Mar

OH.
Sarcasm over the internet is lost on me :'c


----------



## Torla

My halfmoon from PetSmart. He actually looked almost this brilliant in the cup!


----------



## Briz

*Petco Finds*

1)









2)








After about 18 days









3)









-------------

*Petsmart Finds*

1)









2)


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG, I loooove Spock! oh he looks so amazing!!! What a gorgeous find!


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Spades is beautiful


----------



## fleetfish

I picked up a cute VT from my local LFS. He was dancing and flaring and just .... I needed him. Forgive the naked tank, I'm working on it


----------



## Hail0788

I just seeing everyone's beautiful betta's!!!


----------



## Snoggens2209

*can you help i bought this female at petco and am not sure which breed she is!*

i bought my female about 2 days ago at petco and am curious to which breed of betta she is and what you would call her color. can you please help?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Snoggens2209 said:


> i bought my female about 2 days ago at petco and am curious to which breed of betta she is and what you would call her color. can you please help?


She looks Plakat to me or PK. and it's hard to tell what color she is since she's stressed out in those pictures which means she looses color, she's probably just a wild type color which is dark body, reddish on the fish with a blue iridescence (irid) on the fin membranes.


----------



## Snoggens2209

i can try and get a better picture of her now that she doesnt have those stress stripes.


----------



## Snoggens2209

here is a better picture of her.


----------



## BettaLover223

Here's my PetSmart find, Superman! I love him to death XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Snoggens2209 said:


> here is a better picture of her.


Yeah she's a PK girl and is just blue with a red wash.



BettaLover223 said:


> Here's my PetSmart find, Superman! I love him to death XD


Oh man, he's beautiful!!! Great find BettaLover223!!!


----------



## BettaLover223

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah she's a PK girl and is just blue with a red wash.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, he's beautiful!!! Great find BettaLover223!!!


Thank you! He's probably my favorite fish ever <3 I thought he should've been on Aquabid but that's just me XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh I totally agree! His colors are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## BettaLover223

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh I totally agree! His colors are absolutely stunning!!!


Thank you! I'll pass that onto him! Your betta in your profile picture is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D aww thanks! That's Rembrandt, he's posted on her on the second page I believe ;-)


----------



## BettaLover223

lilnaugrim said:


> :-D aww thanks! That's Rembrandt, he's posted on her on the second page I believe ;-)


So adorable and vishus ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover223 said:


> So adorable and vishus ;-)


Hehe thank you! It's a new development to him since I changed the lights and he can see his reflection more, so that's what that was about but he never flares at me  he's a good boy ^_^


----------



## BettaLover223

lilnaugrim said:


> Hehe thank you! It's a new development to him since I changed the lights and he can see his reflection more, so that's what that was about but he never flares at me  he's a good boy ^_^


Mine hasn't flared yet, he's too curious about everything still, but I hope he will soon. I've only had him for a day so we'll see.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover223 said:


> Mine hasn't flared yet, he's too curious about everything still, but I hope he will soon. I've only had him for a day so we'll see.


Oh wow, that's awesome! Yeah I've had Rembrandt 9 months soon to be 10!! ugg, he's growing up so fast! lol


----------



## BettaLover223

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow, that's awesome! Yeah I've had Rembrandt 9 months soon to be 10!! ugg, he's growing up so fast! lol


Oh wow! Congrats! I have no clue how old Superman.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaLover223 said:


> Oh wow! Congrats! I have no clue how old Superman.


Thanks! He looks young so I'm going to guess anywhere from 4-6 months old. Rembrandt is actually a year with the added 3 months that I bought him at ;-)


----------



## BettaLover223

lilnaugrim said:


> Thanks! He looks young so I'm going to guess anywhere from 4-6 months old. Rembrandt is actually a year with the added 3 months that I bought him at ;-)


Oh wow, thanks! Hopefully he lives a great life like Rembrandt


----------



## lilnaugrim

You're welcome and I'm sure he will!! :-D


----------



## Snoggens2209

Got another new male betta! What you think?


----------



## plengel

This is my pet smart Find Archie. 1st pic is the day I got him, the 2nd is the 3rd day and the 3rd is today the 5th day.


----------



## Snoggens2209

Here he is!


----------



## BettaLover223

Snoggens2209 said:


> Here he is!


Oh my God, he looks exactly like my Superman! Spitting image! Except my fish has a piece of his tail missing. Yours is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Snoggens2209

I wanna breed him but half to wait because I just bought him today and I have to figure more out about conditioning first


----------



## Snoggens2209

BettaLover223 said:


> Oh my God, he looks exactly like my Superman! Spitting image! Except my fish has a piece of his tail missing. Yours is drop dead gorgeous!


Lol is yours a dragon scale?? I wanna Breed him so bad I love his blue and yellow colors


----------



## BettaLover223

Snoggens2209 said:


> Lol is yours a dragon scale?? I wanna Breed him so bad I love his blue and yellow colors


Yes, I posted on page five, you can go look at him. Its actually pretty freaky how similar our bettas are actually haha


----------



## tmh9187

Sugar, my DT Marble from Petco and Fire, my VT from Walmart.


----------



## tmh9187

I just love seeing everybody's babies.


----------



## Hail0788

Blackbeard died today. I'm not sure how. I came home from the store and his was floating. My son was so upset. So I want to Petsmart and got him a DS HMPK with a monkey face. He loves his new betta. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hail0788 said:


> Blackbeard died today. I'm not sure how. I came home from the store and his was floating. My son was so upset. So I want to Petsmart and got him a DS HMPK with a monkey face. He loves his new betta. Pictures coming soon.


Oh no, I'm so sorry Hail! Weren't you going to breed him or am I mistaking him for another? All the same, very sorry about Blackbeard!


----------



## Hail0788

I was going to breed him. I just got the girl too. :-(


----------



## Hail0788

Here is Kenny's new betta! He has no name. My still thinking about a name.


----------



## jesssan2442

Hail0788 said:


> Here is Kenny's new betta! He has no name. My still thinking about a name.


does he have a name yet?


----------



## Hail0788

No not yet. Still waiting on Kenny to pick a name.


----------



## Caleston

I purchased both of these boys from Petsmart:

Sobek









Spock


----------



## sbrit94

I want a betta named Spock :O


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Peeta-Petsmart VT


----------



## BlueBlox

Caleston said:


> I purchased both of these boys from Petsmart:
> 
> Sobek


He looks a lot like my Tenzin (I got him at petsmart too)!


----------



## Caleston

@BlueBlox: They're practically twins! Maybe they're related... I purchased Sobek at the beginning of this month.


----------



## Iseul

Here's my PetSmart buys, where all mine come from. 

The two Dragonscales are new from last night, and the Crowntail is Zorro who's been with me 8 months. 

I also know the tanks are small..I'm trying to get bigger ones, but my mum hollers everytime I leave to go to PetSmart D:

Anywho, George is the teal/red/blue, Tamrine is the white (he was very stressed from the truck ride home, poor guy), and Zorro is the blue.

Also, forgive the fairly bare tanks, have to wait for another paycheck to be able to justify buying everything I want to put in, lol.

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freyja

I found a genuine albino betta at Petsmart. He was blind though and was not eating.


----------



## BlueBlox

Caleston said:


> @BlueBlox: They're practically twins! Maybe they're related... I purchased Sobek at the beginning of this month.


I got Tenzin earlier this month (the 12th I think)! They may well be related


----------



## carrie7

All of my boys came from Petco!
Dimitri HM
View attachment 197289

Feliks VT
View attachment 197297

Ivan DT
View attachment 197305

Luka CT
View attachment 197313

Maksim DeltaT
View attachment 197321

Nikolai VT
View attachment 197329

Viktor DT
View attachment 197345


----------



## Year of the Betta

*I got these two bettas at Petsmart and Petco the other day.*

Haven't thought of names yet, but here they are!


----------



## Torla

My two new boys are both from PetCo. I found them today. They were part of the new shipment. Both halfmoons -- guess I'm just a sucker for them.  I haven't decided on any names just yet. Suggestions welcome! (Sorry the pictures aren't the best quality -- there wasn't a lot of light.)


----------



## RainbowsHaven

My (first and) new boy just came from Petco!  I'll post a pic as soon as I can get a semi-decent one. The round tank makes it super hard to photograph him!


----------



## RainbowsHaven

RainbowsHaven said:


> My (first and) new boy just came from Petco!  I'll post a pic as soon as I can get a semi-decent one. The round tank makes it super hard to photograph him!


I hate to be posting twice in a row, but it wouldn't let me edit my thread! We got some good pictures tonight.  This is Gallifrey! He got some pixel art for my signature, too. ;3


----------



## Hail0788

All so beautiful!!!


----------



## Tototoro

Heres my fella from PetSmart 

View attachment 198434


----------



## Year of the Betta

Wow what a gorgeous chocolate!


----------



## bettafishfins

I got this little guy at Petsmart today. He is only like 2 inches nose to tail!


----------



## BettaLover223

My Superman (the blue fish) passed away from Columis (Idk how to spell it) so I cleaned the tank and got a new boy (the peach/white one). Have no clue what to name him yet, suggestions would be great. I got him from PetSmart. He's deformed, but everyone needs love so I scooped him up.


----------



## Mashiro

This is my Petco boy, Maximus. 

My favorite pic of him. <3










He used to have such long, pretty fins, but I guess he thought he slowed him down too much...










So he's nearly chewed his caudal off. :evil:










Still love him all the same! He's almost 2 years old.


----------



## Iseul

Well..my mum is beyond upset, but while I had free-time last night, I went to look around PetSmart for a suitable female for George..and ended up with two who are still unnamed, lol.

The clear one is the one I chose for George, and the little blue one I just couldn't leave there lol. The clear is the bigger of the two..the blue is a little more than just half the size of George's girl! She is PUNY..So, depending on how she looks in two weeks, she may be getting bred to Zorro when his fin rot/biting is resolved.

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hail0788

What beautiful crown tail girls.


----------



## summersea

Here is my most recent purchase from Petsmart. I was actually going in to get a tank for my betta that was in my community tank that needed to be rehomed (whole other story lol). 

Anywho, the bettas were 30% off so I just HAD to look. This little guy just spoke to me and asked to come home. So bought a 10g to divide for both my boys! 

Here is his before and afters. Unfortunately he kinda banged himself up trying to get out of the closed cup during acclimation but hoping that heals...


----------



## rosy delta

here is my newest petco fish!!


----------



## WhitneyLin

Here is my boy Typhoon (we just call him Ty). Got him from our local Petco on the 12th of June. He is very camera shy, So excuse the poor quality, as all I can do is quickly get my camera or my iphone up to the tank and snap a pic quickly (as you can see him taking off in the last pic). But I had to get some to post, as someone was gonna take a look at the pics and make sure something wasnt wrong with him. But I figured since I had to take them, I would post 'em here.

He's currently in his one gallon (I still believed all the stupid pet store betta info at that time. I have quickly learned better with this website) but once his heater comes on tuesday and I can test it out he will be moving to his 2.5 gallon tank (wish I could go bigger, but I dont have the room at the moment. buts its still better than the 1 gallon).


----------



## Hail0788

Gosh I love petco bettas


----------



## Altearithe

I just bought a cute little female yesterday from Petsmart and she's loving her 5 gallon tank and exploring every bit of it.  She's an itty bitty girl; just a bit over an inch big or so I think. I haven't found a suitable name for her yet either. 

She keeps on freaking me out though whenever she swims behind the heater or is lightly sucked against the intake pipe of the filter; I'll have to get that sponge covering quickly. 
(Granted, this scare is better than my thinking she had velvet only to figure out that it's just her coloring; she's blue to the eye, but has flashes of green when she swims like in the pic)


----------



## rosy delta

she is pretty!! I love that color


----------



## Altearithe

rosy delta said:


> she is pretty!! I love that color


Thanks~  I do too~ I absolutely love how her color changes depending on her movement and the light. X3 She's gotten rounder and even happier today. 

I also named her Lumina. :3 I pronounce it "Loo-mee-nah", though.


----------



## bettafishfins

What kind of betta is he? I thought he was a veilteil, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Hail0788

He is for sure Vailtail.


----------



## HannaJ50

*Petco Betta*

This is Kaida. My roommate and I just bought him at Petco. He's a halfmoon double tail male betta and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jesssan2442

HannaJ50 said:


> This is Kaida. My roommate and I just bought him at Petco. He's a halfmoon double tail male betta and absolutely gorgeous.


Is he really that color or is he blue?


----------



## HannaJ50

He's got a little more blue in him than the picture shows, but not much.


----------



## Hail0788

He looks like he has some copper


----------



## millersrepairshop

2 guys I picked up today at petco.


----------



## Saber

Beautiful HM! And WOWW your EE HMPK looks like he could be a twin to mine! I got him at Petco also. =)


----------



## Weaver

Petsmart had a gorgeous Cellophane Half-Moon guy there and I picked him up. My local Petsmart had a fantastic selection of males and females there. Lots of really nice and healthy ones...


----------



## madmonahan

I got these two at Petco last week. the HMPK's name is Denim, and the baby is Ollie. :-D

View attachment 204849


----------



## Weaver

Wowzers Madmonahan! Your new boy, Denim, is fantastic. It's like he's wearing little blue-jeans on his tail-end.


----------



## MusicBeam

Got my DT Apollo at Petco 3 days ago  love him! A very active little guy haha
View attachment 204857


----------



## plengel

Found this guy at the pet co! I named him moonshine!


----------



## Torla

My newest boy, a Petco find. There were a LOT of pretty bettas that day and it took all my willpower not to buy two others. I couldn't resist this boy, though. I named him Akio (Japanese for "bright boy").


----------



## Mary Kathryn

millersrepairshop said:


> 2 guys I picked up today at petco.


Your last boy looks like my Kurgan! They're all gorgeous.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Reuben is a PetsMart rescue. Didn't buy him, talked the manager into giving him for free because of how sickly he was. He appears to be a VT/Spade cross









Spike was also a PetsMart rescue. A crowntail.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Spade is actually a variation of VT, not an actual tail type. He almost reaches spade level but his tail at the beginning needs to hit HM status and then come to a very fine point at the end. So while he's close, he's still not a spade, sorry. He's beautiful still!


----------



## FishyFishy89

He was starting to swim forward when I snapped the pic. His fins are also in the middle of healing, tho I think they're done now, I should get a more updated pic of him. That one is maybe a month-ish old.

Flaring pics when his fins were damaged



























I think I'll finish my snack/start a photoshot. Kitchen is nice/dark right now. So I should be able to get some decent pics.


----------



## FishyFishy89

No, he's deff not a spade tail. 









But he's still cute as hell 









Don't mind the diatoms in the background. Those fake plants are a pain to get diatoms off them


----------



## AGUILAR3

New to the forum so thought I would share my sons pets.

We decided to stay away from the big chain pet stores/online vendors and rescue only from my local fish stores here in the Valley (SoCal/LA). The mom and pop stores that rarely get any foot traffic and whose bettas have a longer shelf life.


I'm having a buddy of mine build me a 60"x10"x10" display tank that will go on a floating shelf with frosted dividers and heat tape. Still in the planning stages

First is a rescue from a few years back. A family member had a baby shower and had this guy as a center piece on the cake table. The rest are monthly purchases

*Red/Blue VT (2011, Baldwin Park)*











*Blue and White HM salamander (July, LBC) *











*Fancy HMCT (Aug, Rosemead, CA)*



















*White HM picked up last night (Sept, Rosemead)*


----------



## Bizzycakes

My God... All of those fish are gorgeous!! Lucky lucky you =D


----------



## tmh9187

*My new man Calypso*

View attachment 210458


View attachment 210466


Love him.


----------



## rosy delta

Wow. great fish, and great photography!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## southernmdman

Here's my PetSmart double tail guy...Fin-Lee. He wasn't much to look at in his cup at the store, fins clamped, and dull colors, but he kept following and looking at me the whole time I was looking over the others. I stepped away to get pellets, and when I came back, he swam to the front of his cup, and was swimming his fins off looking at me. Needless to say he won me over. Got him home, and he was freaked out a little after being in a cup and moving to a Spec V. Over the three weeks I've had him, his colors have deepened and brightened. His fins have grown longer to the flowing curtains he has now.


----------



## crumpledpaper

Wow, his colors are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bluefishy75

Picked this little beauty up at Petco yesterday. :-D

Sorry for the sideways pic....

View attachment 210898


----------



## Marlow

My new super delta boy :-D


----------



## WhitneyLin

Really gorgeous! I'm jealous. I always go look at the bettas when I go to pick up stuff at the store. My stores still seem to be getting in an overabundance of red and blue yet.


----------



## Saber

I picked up these three guys at Petco yesterday. They had some very nice bettas in from their shipment including a beautiful EE HM in pastel colors, but I feel like Petco -way- overcharges for EE's. Anyone want to help with names? They were all labeled delta tails, but I think the black and white boy is very close to being a HM after seeing him flaring at his neighbor.




This guy haaates the camera, lol.


----------



## Torla

There was a betta at PetCo today that was listed as a halfmoon male, but I'm pretty sure it was a VERY large female. The fins didn't look anything like a male's. I really didn't want to leave her...I have an extra three gallon Kritter Keeper, but I don't have any more counter space. I'd have to start using my stove. :lol:


----------



## WhitneyLin

Oh man. I went to Petco for cat food and went by the bettas. Big mistake. There was a gorgeous white with blue marbling. He has labeled halfmoon double. If only I already had another tank. I picked him up and he was very active and chasing my finger. It really hurt to have to put him back on the shelf.

Im sure he wont be there by the time I get a tank, and I hope he wont be there. I'd much rather he find a home. *sigh*


----------



## sbrit94

This is Beast! Found at petsmart. (he's realllllly big...HUGE)


----------



## Niece

Bought this guy at petco two weeks ago I think. I named him Oz. I originally went to look for a green one cause it's my fav color and I've never seen them there but he's the closest I got to it haha. He was a little smaller than the rest and very active and only $7 and cute so I couldn't not get him. 



Oh also is solid green bettas hard to find or something cause I've never seen one at petco.


----------



## Elvette Emmett

*My boys*

I have 4 from petsmart and 2 from Big Al's.








This is Lokki my halfmoon from petsmart.








This is Flame. I got him from Big Al's. I don't really know what type he is.








This is Tiger my HM that I also got from Big Al's. I'll post my other three if I could ever get them to stay still


----------



## ranetree

My handsome Drogon. He's a Petsmart boy. I find their bettas to be healthier than other stores.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Niece said:


> Oh also is solid green bettas hard to find or something cause I've never seen one at petco.


You can't technically acheive a "green" Betta. All you can get is a light blue Betta with lots of iridescence that makes them look green. Turquoise Betta's generally have this heavy irid and will look green under the right light but there is no such thing as a "green" Betta.

Colors work in layer's with yellow being the bottom that's why most yellow/white Betta's look see through, they don't have many layer's on them. Then it's red next up, then black and then blue on top. So Blue Betta's have the most layers on them and that's why they look so solid and not see through most of the time


----------



## Mo

All these Bettas make me wonder why my Petco can't have such beautiful fish!


----------



## Niece

lilnaugrim said:


> You can't technically acheive a "green" Betta. All you can get is a light blue Betta with lots of iridescence that makes them look green. Turquoise Betta's generally have this heavy irid and will look green under the right light but there is no such thing as a "green" Betta.
> 
> Colors work in layer's with yellow being the bottom that's why most yellow/white Betta's look see through, they don't have many layer's on them. Then it's red next up, then black and then blue on top. So Blue Betta's have the most layers on them and that's why they look so solid and not see through most of the time


 
ohhhh ok thanks lol =0


----------



## AGUILAR3

Stopped by Petco to pick up some minnows and was tempted to pick up one of these beauties (EE). If either is still there in a few days, Ill bring one home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ475_N4Q0E

BTW, for those that have EEs, have you noticed any swimming differences when compared to non dumbo ears? Dificult swimming, keeping afloat or any other issues?


----------



## madmonahan

Here's my thread on all of my betta fish. Chance is from Petsmart, and the other three are from Petco.  

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=273969


----------



## Saber

I've heard a lot of people say that that is the case, but my EE is a very active little guy and has no issues darting around his tank. Then again, he's a HMPK, and not a HM, so the rest of his fins are much smaller. I think that having such large pectorals in addition to the full finnage of a HM makes it difficult for them to swim.


----------



## Chachi

AGUILAR3 said:


> Stopped by Petco to pick up some minnows and was tempted to pick up one of these beauties (EE). If either is still there in a few days, Ill bring one home.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ475_N4Q0E
> 
> BTW, for those that have EEs, have you noticed any swimming differences when compared to non dumbo ears? Dificult swimming, keeping afloat or any other issues?


I would have brought them both home!! LOL I brought home an EE from Petco yesterday. He seems to swim great and is very active.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Maybe its just the longer finned HM's and not necessarily HMPK's.


----------



## Flare101

This is Smaug. I only have this picture for now, so you can't really tell but he's a handsome crowntail. He's got pretty acceptable form (slightly spoon headed but not much) and of course he's an LFS crown tail so his fins aren't perfect but they're acceptable. I'd like to breed him to a traditional plakat female with good form. Not sure what colors I'm going for yet so right now I'm mostly focused on form.


----------



## fleetfish

Newest boys, Ash - a copper DT and Phoenix - a red cambo VT. They are in temporary things only until the weekend. 


*"Hmmm .... this maple sugar isn't very nutritious ...." *

*
"I wonder about that finger, is it good?" *


----------



## avenueBlivi

Just got em today. He's a dragon scale. Mostly red and white, with a lil blue. :3

Any name suggestions?


----------



## Flare101

I like him avenue! Interesting fish for sure here's another of Smaug;


----------



## Trainrainy

*My betta*

This is my male half moon betta from petsmart.


----------



## Rainbows

Meet my new boy I got yesterday at PetSmart!
View attachment 216505
! 
Not sure if he's a Delta or a halfmoon.


----------



## Elvette Emmett

I can't believe you found him in a petsmart <3


----------



## Rainbows

Elvette Emmett said:


> I can't believe you found him in a petsmart <3



Who?


----------



## Elvette Emmett

The betta you just posted lol


----------



## Rainbows

Elvette Emmett said:


> The betta you just posted lol


Oh! Lol, yeah! What's strange is that when you look at him he appears to be white and black but when I take a photo with a flash he looks like this...
View attachment 216521


----------



## Elvette Emmett

That's totally cool :O


----------



## Rainbows

Right! It's like invisible color that only appears with flash! He had a twin at Petsmart too.


----------



## Torla

I saw these two at PetCo yesterday and I couldn't say no. This one I had seen in a dream a few nights ago and, well, you can't deny a dream fish.










The other was just too darn cute to resist. I can't determine if s/he's male or female yet, though. I think male just due to the size.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Torla, the double tail is a female! She's cute as ever too! Loving the boy you got! I'm a sucker for the cellophane ends like he has, just looks amazing to me! Great finds!


----------



## Torla

Oh, thank you! I was looking on some websites about determining gender, so I started leaning towards female as I was reading your post. Good to know for sure. Never had a female before. She's pretty spunky for sure! She was just calling to me at the store. The assistant manager and I are on a first-name basis now because I come in so often to see the bettas...she's such an enabler. :lol:


----------



## Flare101

Flare101 said:


> I like him avenue! Interesting fish for sure here's another of Smaug;


Well I got him a girl. She's just a young one (maybe an inch, maybe) I picked up from petco, you can't really tell from the picture if she's red or Cambodian, but she's Cambodian. She has no name! Help with that?


----------



## avenueBlivi

Flare101 said:


> Well I got him a girl. She's just a young one (maybe an inch, maybe) I picked up from petco, you can't really tell from the picture if she's red or Cambodian, but she's Cambodian. She has no name! Help with that?


Thanks! 
He's pretty awesome. 
I've decided on the name Vladimir. :3


----------



## madyjane

I just recently got a petco baby and he/she is a double tail hope it grows up to be as pretty as yours


----------



## Hail0788

madyjane said:


> I just recently got a petco baby and he/she is a double tail hope it grows up to be as pretty as yours


Aww! I love babies! Do you have a picture? Maybe we can help you if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## PetMania

Just got a baby betta. I don't know if I'm going to call her Athena or Bobo.


----------



## avenueBlivi

PetMania said:


> Just got a baby betta. I don't know if I'm going to call her Athena or Bobo.


I say Athena!


----------



## akamizu

This is Clear, my walmart save. He was disgusting when I found him. He water was the same color as him. That dingy yellow.


----------



## akamizu

This is Sei. From Petco.
She was adopted as a baby. She likes to hide for some reason.
I have no idea what kind of Betta she is. I think it's a she. Not even sure there.
I feel she might be a crowntail though.


----------



## KateAndSparky

I wish I could have gotten better pictures, but I was in a hurry (I'm always in a hurry lol) anyway, here's my Petco boy, Sparky  He's much brighter and bluer in person.


----------



## Tikibirds

This was the last one I got frm Petco - about 2 months ago.









Now he looks like this


----------



## twolovers101

Look at the beauty I found today ^^


----------



## Tree

wow such lovely bettas here! at times I wish petsmart and petco would take a little better care of their bettas. but they bring in some amazing bettas! =O 

Here are mine, Bought both at Petco: blue is Aku yellow is Mojo. =)


----------



## bambijarvis

No pictures yet, but I got a lovely black copper HM from petsmart the other day.


----------



## snowflake311

I have been buying off aquabid now. But I still have my rescue I found him at petsmart and had to have him. 









This was my fish I got almost 10 years ago he past away when he was 4 year old I think. Anyways he was one of my all time favs found him at petco.


----------



## Trippshep

So far, all my betta's have been from Petco or petsmart. 
Here are my males.

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/285/c/6/blooppp_001_by_trippshep-d6q6apf.jpg
Bought this guy from petsmart Thursday. He was a gift from my boyfriend. 

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/272/2/a/bloop_134_by_trippshep-d6oji0p.jpg
Bought this guy from Petsmart about a month ago. He was on sale for only 5 dollars! That has SO many betta and were running out of space. 

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/272/7/9/bloop_105_by_trippshep-d6ojhdr.jpg
I bought Dragon Fly from Petsmart about 2 months ago and he has grown a lot. 

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/272/9/f/bloop_075_by_trippshep-d6ojgp4.jpg
I bought this guy from Petco. I had seen a lot of people on here with multicolor betta's and I wanted one so bad. I found him and almost died when my mom told me she didn't have the money for him. Thank god my boyfriend was a sweet heart and bought him for me. 

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/266/d/5/babies_097_by_trippshep-d6nkka1.jpg 
I got this boy from Petsmart about 4 months ago. He has improved a lot. I love him to death. 

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/257/b/5/betta_s_087_by_trippshep-d6m8sqv.jpg
I bought Ice from Petsmart. When I got him his fins where torn and looked bad. Now he is just amazing. The only thing different is his black spots are taking over. 

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/257/7/4/betta_s_033_by_trippshep-d6m8rst.jpg
I bought this guy from Petsmart. Sadly, he is suffering from horrible fungus and I can't cure it. I have tried so hard. Right now his fins are horrible and I fear he isn't going to make it. 

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/237/d/b/new_fish_by_trippshep-d6jq6n4.jpg
I bought Spec from Petsmart. He has passed away but is still remembered. A horrible tank accident happened and it was all my fault and Ill take the blame. 

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/237/d/2/new_fish_by_trippshep-d6jq6e3.jpg
I bought Sunset from Petsmart. He passed away 2 days before Spec did. He was the other fish in the horrible tank accident. 

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/229/4/8/blue_by_trippshep-d6ikcxd.jpg
I bought Blue from Petsmart when I bought my other blue and black betta. He looks amazing now. Hes got his own 20 gallon ATM.


----------



## Tree

you have a beautiful selection of bettas Trippshep. =) half the time I see more pretty bettas at Petco than petsmart but at times there are amazing ones at petsmart. =D


----------



## MsAqua

My 7 new additions from Petsmart. 5 CT females, 1 VT female, and a DSPK male. ^.^​


----------



## Emmakay31

*My babies*

Both of my guys are from Petco/smart!

Hector is the black and red lace (if anyone has an official name that would rock!), and Arnold (RIP) is the DT. Arnolds picture really doesn't do him much justice, he had a beautiful turquoise sheen to him, and had coral rays on his tail!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Emmakay31 said:


> Both of my guys are from Petco/smart!
> 
> Hector is the black and red lace (if anyone has an official name that would rock!), and Arnold (RIP) is the DT. Arnolds picture really doesn't do him much justice, he had a beautiful turquoise sheen to him, and had coral rays on his tail!


Beautiful boy's! Hector is actually a Black Copper with red and Arnold is Piebald Black Copper as well ^_^


----------



## Emmakay31

lilnaugrim said:


> Beautiful boy's! Hector is actually a Black Copper with red and Arnold is Piebald Black Copper as well ^_^


Well, I must have a type!! ;-) Thank you!


----------



## Ghost32

my bettas are from Petco ~

I got these two RIGHT before moving across the state. It's been roughly two months. While Max was in good condition, considering, Minno was so little, and still striped, and there was just no way I was leaving the baby there and Max was so darn pretty and ... I really, really, did not need to expand into bettas in addition to my goldies. Buuuuttttt....fiiiiiish...... I am so glad I did, they are amazing, and so full of personality, and they are all happy, healthy fish, so I am happy happy happy ~ 

Max is extremely mellow and only flares when I'm not trying to take his picture it seems, and Minno is like LOL SWIM AWAY ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM even when I'm bringing food. Sorry for the size of some of the pics; the larger ones were direct uploads to tumblr from my phone, where as the smaller ones were uploaded to instagram and then to tumblr thus sizing them down, apparently. ^^'''


*Max: *

Day of purchase: 








http://24.media.tumblr.com/696905757340ae6322df24b65b1a28cf/tumblr_mt9ezoa1201qfj314o1_500.jpg

1-2 months after purchase: 








http://25.media.tumblr.com/abd8ed255e324c822ec22e47ee1ca916/tumblr_mugwbnM8ap1qfj314o9_1280.jpg









http://25.media.tumblr.com/ad2c87be7a5a6e0feefe1f0b5bda3e5b/tumblr_mugwbnM8ap1qfj314o10_1280.jpg









http://25.media.tumblr.com/a6675431583d4a024014a3985476e70b/tumblr_mugwe9Jvx21qfj314o5_1280.jpg


*Minno: *

1-2 months after purchase: 








http://24.media.tumblr.com/309e17932ce9a829a9aecf799dc317b5/tumblr_mugwe9Jvx21qfj314o1_1280.jpg









http://24.media.tumblr.com/da840ef91a0f015d5d5050871686f170/tumblr_mugwbnM8ap1qfj314o1_1280.jpg


M&M, right before the move (the night before the long long drive): 








http://25.media.tumblr.com/97226cc50c83c3b7487e21e19910c4f3/tumblr_mtjlepxz8f1qfj314o1_500.jpg



The goldies are very confused by the bettas (they, and the cories, are from petsmart, have had the goldies over a year almost two, and the cories, two about seven months, one about two months) ~~ 









http://24.media.tumblr.com/a13b0077c17c54fe831c70831afda539/tumblr_mu44c8lvk01qfj314o1_500.jpg


----------



## Glory

Emmakay31 said:


> Both of my guys are from Petco/smart!
> 
> Hector is the black and red lace (if anyone has an official name that would rock!), and Arnold (RIP) is the DT. Arnolds picture really doesn't do him much justice, he had a beautiful turquoise sheen to him, and had coral rays on his tail!


arnold looks just like my betta malibu before he grew up:








all grown up:


----------



## madyjane

Hail0788 said:


> Aww! I love babies! Do you have a picture? Maybe we can help you if it's a boy or girl.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=Unvkr8Ojym8
Sorry it's late and not a clear vid


----------



## Tree

Mojo Jojo I got at petco and he is looking better that when I first got him. =D More pictures of him on my profile page. ^^


----------



## madyjane

got my first 2 crown tail males today been wanting a ct for the longest time and went by my lps and they had vt ct delta and females are all 4.39 the only one more expensive was a cellopane delta he was 10 so tepmpted but didn't have enough for all four


----------



## carrie7

I went in to Petco last week to get a water conditioner and they had a new shipment of bettas that hadn't even been put up on the shelves yet. Of course I had to look, which ended with me bringing this boy home!


----------



## fleetfish

I picked up two VTs today - one is a lovely light pink dal and the other is a red boy priced as a female because he seems to be a late bloomer in fin department.


----------



## Tree

So when do they get new shipments in, do you know? I will be going tomorrow to look for a female betta. 8D I'm going to check peco first and if I don't find the one that pops out at me I will check Petsmart. Petco has (I think) a better selection.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> So when do they get new shipments in, do you know? I will be going tomorrow to look for a female betta. 8D I'm going to check peco first and if I don't find the one that pops out at me I will check Petsmart. Petco has (I think) a better selection.


It depends on the store/area.
The PetsMart by my 1st apartment got shipments on Weds and the PetsMart my current apartment is near gets shipments on Friday. Same goes for Petcos, every area gets their shipments on different days.


----------



## Tree

thanks for the info. =) I will take a look tomorrow and see if they have any and ask when they get new ones in. I kinda feel bad for looking for the healthiest ones, but I tried to heal my first betta I bought that was sick and he did not make it. T^T


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some of my past Petco finds. 
Vespasian:

Onion:

M'iaq:

Man O' War:

Norman:

Caligula:


----------



## PetMania

Tree said:


> So when do they get new shipments in, do you know? I will be going tomorrow to look for a female betta. 8D I'm going to check peco first and if I don't find the one that pops out at me I will check Petsmart. Petco has (I think) a better selection.


 Usually Wednesday.


----------



## ashleigheperry

Just picked up this lovely boy from Petco today and he's currently in quarantine! The last picture is a recent photo of an EE I got from Petco a few months back. The color and quality are terrible but he's grown into a handsome fish with incredible fins.


----------



## PetMania

Pretty! And is that first one a DS?


----------



## ashleigheperry

Thanks! I believe so, though the Petco I go to doesn't label their DS bettas.


----------



## Fenghuang

Our three new veiltail boys from Petsmart.


----------



## PetMania

:shock: ooooooooo...those are pretty. first one is a DS?


----------



## Fenghuang

The first and second on both are. The second has a full mask.


----------



## PetMania

Does PetCo sell DS babies?


----------



## Fenghuang

Petco babies could be anything. It's the luck of the draw.

But these three came from Petsmart. And they were not the only ones. I love these two (last post on the page) that were also in the store, but we couldn't afford to get all five.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=140073&page=12


----------



## PetMania

Sorry, I meant could you tell if a baby was going to be a DS by looking at it?


----------



## Fenghuang

DS doesn't show until the later stages of colour development. Sometime after the two month mark is when you should be able to tell.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, my PetCo sells 1 MO, 2 MO, 3 MO, and so on. So I might be able to get one. The hard thing is that they usually have 5 on the shelves at a time. Restraint.....restraint.....


----------



## Tree

WOW all of those bettas look amazing! 8D And well I bought a boy instead of a girl. I could not resist this boy. But he does have a lump on the left side of his body that might be lymphocystis. =( But I hope that he heals on his own. 










Here is the thread I posted about him: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=291585


----------



## Tree

A new betta that my sister bought. =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree, why can't I see your pictures? Everyone else response as they see your pictures, I cannot see them


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Tree, why can't I see your pictures? Everyone else response as they see your pictures, I cannot see them



D= Oh no! I wonder if its an issue with Flickr? Not sure if you have to have an account on there or not to see the pics. Hmmm here, I will give you some Deviant art shots of my boys. =)

Aku:
Aku's flare by Treekami on deviantART

Mojo:
Get my good side. by Treekami on deviantART

Mandark:
Beauty Mark by Treekami on deviantART

and their tanks:
My Boys Tanks. by Treekami on deviantART

you can also look in the fish gallery of mine to see my bettas: 
treekami.deviantart.com/gallery/40975650
 
I hope this helps. ^^ <3


----------



## Hail0788

So I caved in today and bought this pretty little girl. In the right light she a highlight of purple.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> D= Oh no! I wonder if its an issue with Flickr? Not sure if you have to have an account on there or not to see the pics. Hmmm here, I will give you some Deviant art shots of my boys. =)
> 
> Aku:
> Aku's flare by Treekami on deviantART
> 
> Mojo:
> Get my good side. by Treekami on deviantART
> 
> Mandark:
> Beauty Mark by Treekami on deviantART
> 
> and their tanks:
> My Boys Tanks. by Treekami on deviantART
> 
> you can also look in the fish gallery of mine to see my bettas:
> treekami.deviantart.com/gallery/40975650
> 
> I hope this helps. ^^ <3


I'm not sure if not having a Flicker account has anything to do with it. But I know, on dA, you can right click your image and do "copy image location" and then paste it between [ img] and [/ img] (obviously with the spaces removed)


----------



## Aluyasha

Just adopted this guy (Augustus) from a lady on craigslist who bought him from Petsmart. Does that count for this thread?


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm not sure if not having a Flicker account has anything to do with it. But I know, on dA, you can right click your image and do "copy image location" and then paste it between [ img] and [/ img] (obviously with the spaces removed)



yeah sometimes I do that, I figured the link would work better than the picture. But here can you see this?


----------



## FishyFishy89

i can see that one


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> i can see that one



Ahhh so it IS Flickr. =)


----------



## brio444

Hi - newish here. I want to add my two boys to this thread! 

Gillifrey, my Petco find

















And Capitan Jack Custardpants, from Petsmart. His body is bluer in real life, but my real camera has a really hard time with blue.


----------



## OutOurDoor

My petco baby betta. No he does not live in the lightbulb tank he was only in there a few weeks. He has a nice large home now because he is much bigger. 

Super Baby 









And Now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

OutOurDoor said:


> My petco baby betta. No he does not live in the lightbulb tank he was only in there a few weeks. He has a nice large home now because he is much bigger.
> 
> Super Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Now.


Oh wow, she's grown up beautifully! I like the idea of the light bulb tank for photo's, not for living but for photo's it certainly is a bright idea! haha....pun intended ;-) But great job with her! She looks great now :-D


----------



## Crowntails

I just got a new boy from Petco today! 
View attachment 245889


----------



## BettaLover223

Recently, my poor Caspar died because of a freakish accident and I felt it wasn't the same without another fish pestering Apollo, so I went to PetSmart and I found this guy  he's a young half moon I believe, and I need to find something else for him to eat because he spits out the pellets or just ignores them :/ he also needs names!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

This is my last betta now, I promise! I got him at Petco today, and he's a hyperactive little fellow, who named himself I swear, Sherlock.

And underneath Sherlock is a recent picture of Esmeralda, my Petsmart betta.


----------



## OutOurDoor

Does any one know what type my baby betta is. I know it's a female cause it has an egg spot but I'm having a hard time really pin pointing it.


----------



## alyssaanne

I will have to post my guys here soon.  they are all so pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Looks similar to a combtail
but the editing makes it a bit difficult cause her fin edges are blurred.


----------



## OutOurDoor

It was the lens that blurred the fins not editing. Does this photo help?


----------



## FishyFishy89

How long have you had her?
She almost appears crowntail, but her anal fin isn't spikey like and her dorsal fin has minimal spiking.


----------



## OutOurDoor

She was a petco baby betta when I got he in the beginning of April of this year. So at least 7+ months.

And as you mentioned the minimal spiking is what is confusing me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

OutOurDoor, she's a Traditional Plakat, not CT. Trad Plakat's normally have little spikes from their fins and it's usually a tell tail trait actually.

And on a side note, you can't tell a male/female by their egg spot. With other fish you can usually but Betta's are difficult in the fact that young males have an imitator ovipositor or false egg spot. So many times all young fish have these egg spots, making it difficult. What you need to look for are the ovaries which are triangular object behind the circular stomach which is right above the ventral fins/behind the gills.

Also many times, males will keep their false egg spot until after maturity! So no, egg spots are not reliable to tell male or female.


----------



## OutOurDoor

Dang it. I feel she or he has a lot of color to be a girl but again that might not be a real reason to call it. Crap up in the air still about something but thank you on the type! I haven't noticed it making any kind of bubble nest though, while the rest of my boys always do.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Female Betta's can be just as colorful as males! They aren't all drab like many other species of fish!

Here's one of my current girls who I'm adopting out to a member here









And a look at my sorority when it was up

















Some other pictures from AquaBid of girls who are not boring at all and full of color.
This was actually one of my girls


----------



## Sabina88

Sorry the pics aren't great, first time photographing fish 

This is my cellophane haphmoon male, Spartan, from PetSmart, (his fins have more of the blue tint to them but it usually dosnt show well in photos), he dosnt look his best since he is still getting better from a slight water quality issue, that's what most of the the little red marks are on his fins are.

View attachment 247081


And my blue and red elephant ear plaket male, Sparrow, from Petco

View attachment 247089


(if any one knows the exact coloration and type could they let me know? )


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> OutOurDoor, she's a Traditional Plakat, not CT. Trad Plakat's normally have little spikes from their fins and it's usually a tell tail trait actually.
> 
> And on a side note, you can't tell a male/female by their egg spot. With other fish you can usually but Betta's are difficult in the fact that young males have an imitator ovipositor or false egg spot. So many times all young fish have these egg spots, making it difficult. What you need to look for are the ovaries which are triangular object behind the circular stomach which is right above the ventral fins/behind the gills.
> 
> Also many times, males will keep their false egg spot until after maturity! So no, egg spots are not reliable to tell male or female.


Thanks for clearing that up. I don't see many Plakat females. Then again, they're not as easy for novices to spot out like they are in males.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I don't see many Plakat females. Then again, they're not as easy for novices to spot out like they are in males.


Yeah, np! Even for experienced Betta fish keepers it can get particularly difficult to tell sexes at times. Especially if you get a really well bred HMPK girl who doesn't have all the tell tale signs of being a PK, that can make breeding a little messy too. That's why it's always good to know where your genetics are coming from and where they're going!


----------



## OutOurDoor

Beautiful girls lilnaugrim, thanks for all the info.


----------



## Sabina88

This is my new guy Mars that I got from petco. I got him with dull colors and fin rot so im working on getting him back up to health. These are his pictures from yesterday and today:

Yesterday on the way home (he did have some color but barely anything compared to today)
View attachment 250594


This afternoon
View attachment 250602

View attachment 250610


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

First pic is Pico he is from PetSmart, recovered from fin rot tail still growing back. His cup said HMCT
Second is Meter he is from Meijer <-(A Michigan based super store.) He had swim bladder disease kept falling over when he would stop to rest. He is a CT
Third is Quark he is from PetCo. He has evidence of tail biting and a big tare in his dorsal fin also doesn't want to leave the top of the tank unless he is going after sinking food. His is a HMDT. Please excuse the naked tank bottom I need to wait for my next paid day.


----------



## Ravenclaw39

I got Sheldon from Petco yesterday.


----------



## summersea

I have posted some of my other boys I have gotten from PetsMart but this is my most recent edition from two weeks, Blizzard! He was extremely healthy and active when I got him. He has two little black spots so kinda wondering if he is going to marble - but if he doesn't I still love his coloring! He was labelled HM but I'm not sure his spread is quite wide enough...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not yet summersea but he's still quite young so it's possible with some exercising he could become an HM! His tail ends are straight enough that I would consider him HM once he get's to up 180 degree's. But otherwise for now he's a DeT


----------



## rmarkham

lilnaugrim said:


> Not yet summersea but he's still quite young so it's possible with some exercising he could become an HM! His tail ends are straight enough that I would consider him HM once he get's to up 180 degree's. But otherwise for now he's a DeT



Is that how it works? A Delta can become a HM if they exercise their fins a lot when they are young? I never knew that!


----------



## lilnaugrim

rmarkham said:


> Is that how it works? A Delta can become a HM if they exercise their fins a lot when they are young? I never knew that!


Not exactly. They do have be born a HM to be an HM however if they don't get enough exercise or they have bad breeding, their spread might not get to 180 and so you have to train them, although that doesn't normally happen too often.

But if it's born a DeT or Super DeT, you can't really train them to become a HM.


----------



## eli82

*Pet Smart Buddies*

I got 
1. Female dragon scale halfmoon
1. Dragon scale male he looks like a light copper with red
1. Dragon scale copper male.
I got these at Petsmart 

pretty bad ass 
:tanshades::tanshades:


----------



## DragonGrl

I got this guy at petsmart


----------



## eli82

he is bad ass!! Love his colors


----------



## JustinieBeanie

He's cute, I like his sunny colors! What caused that hole in his tail fin btw?


----------



## KennyBooBear

Haven't had any fish for some time and thus my lack of activity on here in almost 2 years. That said, I found my way into Petco looking to get a bearded dragon as I've just relocated my African Sand Boa to a new tank, only to find about 100 or so Bettas all in fairly grim conditions. Most of them were in no more than an inch of water which left them having to swim at an angle if at all, and most unfortunately seemed pretty lethargic.

All was not lost though, as I found one particular fish labelled as a double tail plakat (seems to be an accurate description), and I took it upon myself to give him a pleasant retirement.

Enough blabbing though...


































I'm no expert and I won't pretend to be. I'm not sure what his color pattern is called, though I find him rather pretty. He appears everything from orange, blue, green, opaque, and at times I've seen a bit of yellow in his fins depending on how the light is hitting him. I'll get some better photos on the morrow. Was a bit too lazy and still recovering from my Thanksgiving food coma, so I didn't feel like setting up any external lighting.


----------



## Crowntails

^ Your fish is absolutely stunning wow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

JustinieBeanie said:


> He's cute, I like his sunny colors! What caused that hole in his tail fin btw?


Usually pin holes in the tail or any fins is caused by too much flaring, they spread their fins so much that it rips because they're trying to spread it more lol. It usually heals quickly and over time their fins stretch out more with age so it doesn't happen as much.


----------



## DragonGrl

lilnaugrim said:


> Usually pin holes in the tail or any fins is caused by too much flaring, they spread their fins so much that it rips because they're trying to spread it more lol. It usually heals quickly and over time their fins stretch out more with age so it doesn't happen as much.


I didnt know this. I wasnt sure how he had gotten them. I just picked him up yesterday and he already had them


----------



## DragonGrl

I really should stop visiting the betta section when we go to petsmart . I picked up a boy and a girl and my husband got a pretty boy too! We now have 6 bettas  2 females and 3 boys from petsmart and one boy i rescued from craigslist

My new boy(would he be considered a halfmoon? He was labeled halfmoon but obviously i know they can be mismarked.. He is quiet a big smaller then my husbands new halfmoon, so i was just curious as his fins aint as big and fluffy as my husbands bettas)


And the hubbys new betta


----------



## DragonGrl

Looking at other photos, could my husbands betta be a feathertail or rosetail? and my boy would either be delta or half moon? Could someone help haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

You'd have to get them to flare fully for us to know. But your boy could most likely easily get up to HM status, just need a flare pic. And your hubby's boy looks like an OHM (over HM) which just mean's he'll go over 180 degree's when flared up. He'll look ruffly when not flaring but that doesn't mean he's a FT or RT.


----------



## DragonGrl

Ok heres more pictures. one of my boy and one of my hubbies(just because hes so darn pretty lol)

This was about as good as i could get him to flare. He isnt very aggressive at all(unlike my husbands betta lol. he was ready to flare at him!)


I really like this picture. it shows his true colors


----------



## BettaPR

This is Petunia, saved baby from petsmart




This is picasso, enjoying the christmas home with christmas spirit! Also from petsmart.


----------



## KennyBooBear

So I snapped some better lit photos yesterday. 

This one is a good example of his colors when he's positioned himself under a neutral level of light.










And the rest of these I just thought were cool for one reason or another.

He's sucking down a blood worm here.










Showing off his swimming agility here.










And in this last one, he opened his mouth awfully wide for an unknown reason. My eV was originally a bit off so I adjusted the contrast appropriately to better show his colors.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww, I can't see the pics Kenny!


----------



## KennyBooBear

lilnaugrim said:


> Aww, I can't see the pics Kenny!


D'oh! I'd try closing and re-opening your browser. Alternately, clear your browser cache, but they're hosted on my account as public so in theory you SHOULD be able to see them just fine haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

They're from one of your albums on here? That would be why, there's often trouble with seeing them if you pull them from your album. Instead try to attach them go clicking on "Go Advanced" and then click the paper clip to upload them and insert them in the message. Then all will be able to see them.


----------



## KennyBooBear

lilnaugrim said:


> They're from one of your albums on here? That would be why, there's often trouble with seeing them if you pull them from your album. Instead try to attach them go clicking on "Go Advanced" and then click the paper clip to upload them and insert them in the message. Then all will be able to see them.


No, I don't use forum albums due to limitations. They're publicly hosted on my imageshack account. I've tried it from my Nexus 7, my server, and my laptop thus far without issue. :demented:

Can you view the images in my previous post, or are those also not showing up?

As a Network Admin myself, the best advice I can give is that your clear your browser cache and see what happens. It seems that something is holding you back from seeing images hosted on imageshack for one reason or another. I've tested it with AdBlock+ and it doesn't seem to have a negative effect on ones ability to see the images, so I wouldn't think a popup or adblocker would be the limiting factor here.


----------



## lilnaugrim

No I can see your pictures in the last page just fine.

And I can see the photo's now but I didn't do anything. I also use Imageshack though, I know sometimes the site can be a bit wonky too. Oh well, your boy looks great though


----------



## rmarkham

KennyBooBear said:


> Haven't had any fish for some time and thus my lack of activity on here in almost 2 years. That said, I found my way into Petco looking to get a bearded dragon as I've just relocated my African Sand Boa to a new tank, only to find about 100 or so Bettas all in fairly grim conditions. Most of them were in no more than an inch of water which left them having to swim at an angle if at all, and most unfortunately seemed pretty lethargic.
> 
> All was not lost though, as I found one particular fish labelled as a double tail plakat (seems to be an accurate description), and I took it upon myself to give him a pleasant retirement.
> 
> Enough blabbing though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert and I won't pretend to be. I'm not sure what his color pattern is called, though I find him rather pretty. He appears everything from orange, blue, green, opaque, and at times I've seen a bit of yellow in his fins depending on how the light is hitting him. I'll get some better photos on the morrow. Was a bit too lazy and still recovering from my Thanksgiving food coma, so I didn't feel like setting up any external lighting.


WOW! He's STUNNING!! I love the shot of him and the rock in the background. I never though to use rocks like that before. Does it affect the pH at all?

I look forward to seeing more pictures of that guy.


----------



## KennyBooBear

lilnaugrim said:


> No I can see your pictures in the last page just fine.
> 
> And I can see the photo's now but I didn't do anything. I also use Imageshack though, I know sometimes the site can be a bit wonky too. Oh well, your boy looks great though


haha thanks, and yea, vBulletin is known to have a few kinks. I run a few forums myself but I've scratch built them with phpbb. More work intensive but far less buggy and resource intensive.

Just for the sake of sticking with the content of the thread.... here's another.












rmarkham said:


> WOW! He's STUNNING!! I love the shot of him and the rock in the background. I never though to use rocks like that before. Does it affect the pH at all?
> 
> I look forward to seeing more pictures of that guy.


Yes! I picked that crystal up in King's Canyon National Park during a weekend of camping/hiking/offroading back in August. It's been on my desk for months and I finally found a use for it haha. And thanks for the compliment! He really is a gorgeous little fish, and I'm rather thrilled and amazed that he was still sitting on the shelf when I found him.










It doesn't seem to have had a negative toll on my levels, but I also made it a point to force a cycle on my tank with safe start along with the standard conditioning and de-chlorinating one does. As an added benefit, I'm using the 5 gallon Fluval Spec tank and for what it is, it has a fairly beefy filtration system. I'll keep an eye on my levels in the coming weeks and months but so far so good.


----------



## rmarkham

KennyBooBear said:


> haha thanks, and yea, vBulletin is known to have a few kinks. I run a few forums myself but I've scratch built them with phpbb. More work intensive but far less buggy and resource intensive.
> 
> Just for the sake of sticking with the content of the thread.... here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I picked that crystal up in King's Canyon National Park during a weekend of camping/hiking/offroading back in August. It's been on my desk for months and I finally found a use for it haha. And thanks for the compliment! He really is a gorgeous little fish, and I'm rather thrilled and amazed that he was still sitting on the shelf when I found him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to have had a negative toll on my levels, but I also made it a point to force a cycle on my tank with safe start along with the standard conditioning and de-chlorinating one does. As an added benefit, I'm using the 5 gallon Fluval Spec tank and for what it is, it has a fairly beefy filtration system. I'll keep an eye on my levels in the coming weeks and months but so far so good.


Awesome! 

You have to be careful with safe start, it needs an ammonia source to survive and work. If you add de-chlorinator to the water after adding the safestart it will die. You also aren't supposed to add any or change the water for at least a week.

I have some serious fish envy! Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## KennyBooBear

rmarkham said:


> Awesome!
> 
> You have to be careful with safe start, it needs an ammonia source to survive and work. If you add de-chlorinator to the water after adding the safestart it will die. You also aren't supposed to add any or change the water for at least a week.
> 
> I have some serious fish envy! Have you thought of a name yet?


Yea, that's the downfall to starting a new aquarium. I'll be watching the levels like a hawk for the first few weeks and gradually adding safe start as needed to counter the levels. The two plants I have are live so that should also add a certain level of balance to everything. I intend to add a couple snails and a shrimp or two as well, but I first want him to become acclimated to his new environment. A lot of change in a short span can be stressful and right now I just want him to get adjusted.

As far as the naming goes, I'm still drawing a blank. I really like Poseidon but it's a tad cliche` so I've been trying to come up with some sort of astronomy reference. I was thinking of naming him Kepler as a direct reference to Kepler's Supernova as seen below.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

Meet my new girlie!
View attachment 254306

I originally went into Petsmart for a VT girl, but as soon as I saw her, I had to have her. She is a CT female, and her color changes based on the angle you view her! But I think her main colors are teal, blue and pink. She does have stripes, but I am not sure from stress or just because she is young.
View attachment 254314

View attachment 254322

Her irid makes her look completely green if you shine a light on her. It's stunning in person!
View attachment 254330

She eats like a little piggy, but she refuses pellets. Here she is waiting for me to give her more flakes after she ate all the fries' food. (She is housed with about a dozen or two feeder guppy fry, yet she doesn't eat any of them)
View attachment 254338

I am still not set on a name, but I want to keep it within a theme. It is tied between Disney or Chemistry themes. Or pokemon. :lol:
What do you guys think on form and finnage? I hope to breed her in the spring and I need to know what to look for in a male to balance her faults.


----------



## lilnaugrim

rmarkham said:


> Awesome!
> 
> You have to be careful with safe start, it needs an ammonia source to survive and work. If you add de-chlorinator to the water after adding the safestart it will die. You also aren't supposed to add any or change the water for at least a week.
> 
> I have some serious fish envy! Have you thought of a name yet?


I've never heard of the water conditioner part. I've used TSS with water conditioner no problem. Are you referring just to Prime? If so, the ammonia is still there, just broken down a little is all.


----------



## rmarkham

KennyBooBear said:


> Yea, that's the downfall to starting a new aquarium. I'll be watching the levels like a hawk for the first few weeks and gradually adding safe start as needed to counter the levels. The two plants I have are live so that should also add a certain level of balance to everything. I intend to add a couple snails and a shrimp or two as well, but I first want him to become acclimated to his new environment. A lot of change in a short span can be stressful and right now I just want him to get adjusted.
> 
> As far as the naming goes, I'm still drawing a blank. I really like Poseidon but it's a tad cliche` so I've been trying to come up with some sort of astronomy reference. I was thinking of naming him Kepler as a direct reference to Kepler's Supernova as seen below.



I love Kepler, that would be a very fitting name for him


----------



## summersea

After having lost one of my favorite boys a week ago (SIP Fabio) I finally decided that rescuing another Betta was the best way to honor his memory. So off to PetsMart I went!

Meet Nero! He was extremely pale in the store, has a bit of fin rot, and one pectoral fin is quite a bit shorter than the other (not sure if it is damaged or deformed) but he seems to be settling in pretty well. His color change was pretty amazing to watch!

Sadly, he was the healthiest of the bunch. Several others had fungal infections or swim bladder issues. I don't feel I am experienced enough to help them but my heart broke for them.


----------



## rmarkham

lilnaugrim said:


> I've never heard of the water conditioner part. I've used TSS with water conditioner no problem. Are you referring just to Prime? If so, the ammonia is still there, just broken down a little is all.


There was a very helpful Q&A thread with the company, but it's on a different forum.. so I can't post it here. (mods frown upon that). 

They said that you shouldn't add any water conditioner or anything that "locks" or neutralizes ammonia. Ideally you'd have your tank up and running with water conditioner already added for around 24 hours. Then you add fish, and safe start.


----------



## lilnaugrim

rmarkham said:


> There was a very helpful Q&A thread with the company, but it's on a different forum.. so I can't post it here. (mods frown upon that).
> 
> They said that you shouldn't add any water conditioner or anything that "locks" or neutralizes ammonia. Ideally you'd have your tank up and running with water conditioner already added for around 24 hours. Then you add fish, and safe start.


Okay so initially to add the water, yes add water conditioner but with the normal Fish-In cycle you can use Prime to help keep the fish safe from harmful levels of ammonia, don't use it like that. I was thinking like not use water conditioner at all initially which if there's chlorine in the water, that will kill the Bacteria and hence I was confused lol


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

summersea said:


> After having lost one of my favorite boys a week ago (SIP Fabio) I finally decided that rescuing another Betta was the best way to honor his memory. So off to PetsMart I went!
> 
> Meet Nero! He was extremely pale in the store, has a bit of fin rot, and one pectoral fin is quite a bit shorter than the other (not sure if it is damaged or deformed) but he seems to be settling in pretty well. His color change was pretty amazing to watch!
> 
> Sadly, he was the healthiest of the bunch. Several others had fungal infections or swim bladder issues. I don't feel I am experienced enough to help them but my heart broke for them.


Oh my goodness! What a great change! I love his colors! He looks pretty healthy. Also, sorry about Fabio. I'm sure he would give Nero a nice "welcome" flare for ya.


----------



## Hallyx

TSS works fine with Prime. The compound that Prime turns into with ammonia is used by the bacteria in TSS. 

ALWAYS use Prime daily when cycling with fish-in, and perform a 50% water change (with Prime) whenever ammonia rises >0.25ppm. Disregard Tetra's instructions about not changing water for a week. Your fish come first.

Rmarkham, please PM me the URL for that Tetra Q&A. Thanks.


----------



## Aluyasha

I get a lot of my bettas from Petco. 
Here are three of the four that were unfortunately victims of the mysterious death tank (the fourth, Nerva, I did not get a picture of):
Julius (HMDT)


Nero (DT)


Hadrian (DT)


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are my current three. 
Augustus (CT), Petsmart:


Vitellius (DT), Petco:


Sejanus (HMDT), Petco:


----------



## ricepattyfish5

These are our babies!!! Iggy (the Veil tail on his leaf hammock) is mine and I have had him for almost 3 years!!! And the blue halfmoon is Fishy. He is my fiance's and this picture was taken when I first told him that Fishy was his Christmas present so he is almost a year old!!!! Unfortunately he isn't feeling well right now so that's why there isn't a recent picture of him. But now he is SUPER dark blue and has a MUCH better tank and decor and a heater!!!! They were both PetSmart finds and they chose us!! They are our pride and joys and we love them dearly!!!!


----------



## MaydayJayJay

Got this little fella from petco, HMDT


----------



## MaydayJayJay

Oops I accidentally posted twice =(


----------



## BlueLacee

Briz said:


> *Petco Finds*
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 18 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> *Petsmart Finds*
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)


they are all so vibrant... good job


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

This HMPKEE named Gluon was a Petco find.


----------



## Sabina88

These are my brand new sorority girls. There all from petsmart.
Also sorry for the bad pics, these are them after they got home ( I had replaced their yucky water with clean water while I finished up there tank)

*Tamsin:*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15794&pictureid=99458

*Bo:*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15802&pictureid=99466

*Arwen:*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15810&pictureid=99474

*Kenzie:*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15818&pictureid=99482

*K:*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15826&pictureid=99490

*Tariel:*
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15834&pictureid=99498


----------



## Melodica

Ghost32 said:


> my bettas are from Petco ~
> 
> *Max: *
> 1-2 months after purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/abd8ed255e324c822ec22e47ee1ca916/tumblr_mugwbnM8ap1qfj314o9_1280.jpg


Oh my... your boy looks almost exactly like my little Calypso that passed away last week.

I don't have access to all my pics right now, but a couple of my boys are below.

Prozac - Red VT Walmart boy (yeah, I know, not Petco/Petsmart, but close enough!) Named him thus because he was so excited and active after I got him out of his horrible little ammonia filled cup.

Adonis - my Petco boy that came colorless and without a tail (before and after).


----------



## Mashiro

Here's my boy I recently got from Petsmart, Dovah! I believe he's a dragonscale halfmoon.


----------



## konstargirl

Oh rap I didn't know there was a thread like this. ><


----------



## Tree

My new little girl I got at Petsmart. =)


----------



## Hallyx

Cute little VT female. Lovely topline. I wonder what color she'll be.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

This is our elephant ear that we got from PetCo!! He is a beauty!! But he still has no name :/ But he is full of energy, makes us laugh, and fit RIGHT in with the family!


----------



## Tree

Hallyx said:


> Cute little VT female. Lovely topline. I wonder what color she'll be.



thanks =) She is turning more yellow on her fins and on her belly a white purl color. 8D Her cheeks are also turning a bit of pink. XD


----------



## kylamarie

this is turnip. 
turnip is from petsmart. i wasn't supposed to get him. i was only supposed to be getting stuff for the tank. i ended up talking my dad into letting me get him... 
View attachment 276929


View attachment 276953


----------



## konstargirl

kylamarie said:


> this is turnip.
> turnip is from petsmart. i wasn't supposed to get him. i was only supposed to be getting stuff for the tank. i ended up talking my dad into letting me get him...
> View attachment 276929
> 
> 
> View attachment 276953


Cutie!!!


----------



## Mashiro

ricepattyfish5 said:


> This is our elephant ear that we got from PetCo!! He is a beauty!! But he still has no name :/ But he is full of energy, makes us laugh, and fit RIGHT in with the family!


Oh wow, he is so gorgeous! I didn't know Petco had EE's!


----------



## Sabina88

These are my new girls in there cup after I got them home 
View attachment 277081

View attachment 277089


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Mashiro said:


> Oh wow, he is so gorgeous! I didn't know Petco had EE's!


Thank you!! We didn't know either, but when we went, there was only two and that was the first and last time we saw them. He still doesn't have a name, but he is active and so friendly and funny!!


----------



## maybi

My two babies from petsmart, Chuck and Florence, Chuck loves the camera while Florence is more camera shy


----------



## fleetfish

Aww I love CT girlies! Beautiful fishies everyone.


----------



## AAquarist

Both my Bettas are Petco babies.


----------



## Pearl93

Got this guy at Petco 2 days ago. He doesn't have a name yet, I'm open to suggestions!

He's White/cellophane with a blue iridescence but I have a feeling his colouring will change. 
















I just Love him :-D


----------



## valen1014

Pearl93 said:


> Got this guy at Petco 2 days ago. He doesn't have a name yet, I'm open to suggestions!
> 
> He's White/cellophane with a blue iridescence but I have a feeling his colouring will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just Love him :-D


Wow I love his colors! The tank looks awesome too, I bet he's real happy in there :-D


----------



## Pearl93

Thank you!! He definitely seems to like his tank better than that cup he was in


----------



## AAquarist

Pearl93 said:


> Got this guy at Petco 2 days ago. He doesn't have a name yet, I'm open to suggestions!
> 
> He's White/cellophane with a blue iridescence but I have a feeling his colouring will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just Love him :-D


WOW! He looks like he has bioluminescence or something. Beautiful!


----------



## konstargirl

I love the coloring on him too Pearl.


----------



## Heifzilla

This is Merlot, he was from WalMart. He was purchased as a Xmas grab bag swap present :roll: I swapped for him to make sure he got a good home.




And this is my new Petco baby. Got last Friday and s/he doesn't have a name yet and probably won't get a name until s/he colors up and I know whether its is a boy or girl  Right now s/he's about 1" long.


----------



## konstargirl

Heifzilla said:


> This is Merlot, he was from WalMart. He was purchased as a Xmas grab bag swap present :roll: I swapped for him to make sure he got a good home.


Wow! What a find.


----------



## Reagan

Found this guy at PetSmart a week and a half ago. His name is Jasper


----------



## Tree

It amazes me on how many BEAUTIFUL Bettas Petco and Petsmart has!

I got this amazing boy at Petco.









I have never seen a Mustard gas at the stores until I saw and bought him. Before I got him I never knew there was such a thing. XD Sardine was the one Betta that led me to this website. <3 thank you Sardine! Hehe he is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Araielle

Love the threads with so many images.  These are all so beautiful!


----------



## fishyface323

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay! Let's do this!
> 
> Not PetCo/PetSmart, but PetSense! close enough, right? haha
> Rembrandt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then these are from my LFS; Sea Horse:
> 
> Phoenix, deep red DT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel, DS Super DeTPK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Deathstrike; DSHMPK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Frost; DSHMPK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mercury a Copper DSEEHMDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then my only PetSmart boy; Aero a DSHMPK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more of course from local stores and PetCo but these are my most notable fish! Hope you enjoy! And this thread is a really great idea! I hope it continues!


 I love Rembrant's blue lipstick!


----------



## lilnaugrim

fishyface323 said:


> I love Rembrant's blue lipstick!


Thank you much!! I love my silly little fishy and his blue lipstick ^_^


----------



## Araielle

@Mashiro - Dovah..dragonscale? Sounds like that fish jumped right outta the waters from Skyrim! He's so pretty!


----------



## Mashiro

Araielle said:


> @Mashiro - Dovah..dragonscale? Sounds like that fish jumped right outta the waters from Skyrim! He's so pretty!


Yes, he's a dragonscale. And yes, that name is from Skyrim!


----------



## ranetree

Brought this pretty boy home with me today. I want to say he's a mustard gas, but I dunno. Either way, he's handsome!


----------



## Araielle

ooo he is really pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I had a dream that I got a mustard gas. Tho if I told hubby that, he'd be "nnnnooooo!!!!!!" Cause my last dream betta barely got his permission. lol


----------



## ranetree

Thank you!

Someone on another thread said he's not a mustard gas because he doesn't have any yellow or black edging on his tail, but...To be honest, he's new and he's stressed, so I wouldn't be surprised if one or both of those things developed after some clean water and TLC! And even if they don't, he's still a pretty boy!


----------



## Hallyx

Blue or green body with yellow or orange fins makes a MG, with or without black edging.


----------



## fleetfish

*Well I ...*

I found myself coming out of Petsmart yesterday with this happy yellow delta boy, very thick bodied and rather healthy for a store betta. No names yet


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hallyx said:


> Blue or green body with yellow or orange fins makes a MG, with or without black edging.


Technically that's false. To be a true MG they need to have a blue body (green was not original) with yellow/orange fins WITH the BLUE or BLACK edging to be considered a MG. Without the butterfly edging, it would just be a bicolor which technically what a MG is, it's just varied.

However now a days AquaBid sellers will sell anything with yellow in its fins as a MG but if you're following the technical rules, they are not MG's unless they have the above traits. Something interesting about MG's is that they breed true meaning if you breed MGxMG you will get 100% MG (unless their genes aren't fully MG and you'll get a few other variations)


----------



## Hallyx

Is MG even a color class? Or is it just judged in bi-color. I haven't read the rules in so long <sigh> and I never was really that interested <double-sigh>

But somebody's got to keep me honest. Thanks, Lil.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hallyx said:


> Is MG even a color class? Or is it just judged in bi-color. I haven't read the rules in so long <sigh> and I never was really that interested <double-sigh>
> 
> But somebody's got to keep me honest. Thanks, Lil.


MG is not a class but we still identify it as a color in not the Show World lol. It is judged under variation since bicolor isn't a class either I believe, just all under variation. So technically if people want to argue that their blue/orange fish is a MG that's okay but I'm just telling you what the original MG was and is.


----------



## aquagreen

Here's the boy I got yesterday from Petco:

View attachment 285066


View attachment 285074


Isn't he something?!??
And by the way, is he a dragon? Plus, rosetail I believe?

They had a really pretty king too, black with red fins.


----------



## Tree

OMG fleetfish I love that boy!!!!


----------



## Flipmyfish

Here's my betta that I got from Petco :-D:-D His name is Hades, hope you guys like him


----------



## Tree

what a beaut Flipmyfish! 8D


----------



## Flipmyfish

btw, do you guys know what he is? I know he's a DT, but i've read somewhere that he could be a Heart tail, basically a delta tail but the caudal fin isn't completely split. And of course since he's from PetCo, they said he's a hmdt, which i don't believe at all. 

Oh and what coloration is he?


----------



## Plakatmasta

U guys get such awesome fish from PETCO and stuff here in new Zealand the odd pure white plakat is the rarest you'll get from a pet store


----------



## Sabina88

This is new guy from petco that I got today
Im pretty sure he has slight SBD, and he is still pretty pale, but since i've had him home hes slowly starting to get a really pretty (I want to say) tealish bluish color
I had a really hard time picking a name for him but I think i'm going to stick with the name Hale (pronounced the same as Hail but spelt differently)
Anyways here he is
View attachment 286730

View attachment 286722



And I also found this guy, I would have loved to have gotten him to but i don't have another tank and unfortunetly EE are expensive, this guy is a white double tail halfmoon placket
View attachment 286738


----------



## Stefi

Hell everyone, 
New to the board, but not to bettas. This is BlueFish - brought him home on Friday from PetSmart … so far he's adjusting well in his 10g tank. I've had bettas before, but never witnessed colours coming out quite like I have with Blue … when I brought him home on Friday he was nearly all navy and you could just just make out a bit of the red on his fins with a touch of white on the every ends. Within a day his colours have really come through - a lovely blue/purple on his body with red on his fins and a lovely iridescence on his pectoral fins. He has just a bit of white mottling around his face. So, introducing BlueFish


----------



## Araielle

Got this little fella from PetSmart. Just got him acclimated & into his new 10g tank. I'll have to post some pics when he settles in & starts exploring. Right now he's in the back behind some plants. Here is a picture from when I got him, though. I think he's adorable.


----------



## Sabina88

That's a really cool interesting color/pattern Araille


----------



## Araielle

Sabina88 said:


> That's a really cool interesting color/pattern Araille



Thanks! I thought so, too. I love how his eyes look so big on him, too..lol. I think he'll be happy once he gets used to his new environment.


----------



## Sabina88

He's a lucky guy 
Does he have a name yet?
I agree with you about the eyes :-D


----------



## Stefi

He's lovely, Araielle! Love the iridescent blue on his fins.


----------



## rylovesriska

Here is my little girl Luna from Petco she is a baby betta, does anyone have any ideas on tail type or gender?


----------



## lilnaugrim

rylovesriska said:


> Here is my little girl Luna from Petco she is a baby betta, does anyone have any ideas on tail type or gender?


Looks like a little male to me but hard to tell at that angle and at this age. You know about baby betta care? They're much more extensive than adults although the stores don't generally tell you that!


----------



## rylovesriska

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a little male to me but hard to tell at that angle and at this age. You know about baby betta care? They're much more extensive than adults although the stores don't generally tell you that!


Yes I researched a lot before getting her. She is currently in a 10 gallon heated tank  she has ovaries although I know she Is still to young to tell... Is this better pic of the tail?


----------



## smilingdoberman

Hail0788 said:


> *Welcome to the Petco and Petsmart Thread!*
> 
> *I know most of us can not afford Aquqbid, EBay and most online betta sites.*
> *So here is a board for everyone and yes you can even show your local pet store bettas as well. Let the picture frenzy being!!!*


 
Got This Boy today, his name is Fetch, hes still alcimating to his heated 2.5 Gallon tank. Will get better pics when hes in his new home


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no, I wasn't looking for the tail, I would need a side profile of her to see her tummy/ovaries and whatnot. Fins are telling me it's a boy though, definitely too young to see ovaries, they won't be developed yet. However larger eyes tend to me boy's (although not always true), has long ventral fins (also indicative of boys) and over all shape seems boyish to me.

I'm super happy though that you've done your research! Mostly since I'm tired of repeating myself haha, but no, I'm really happy ^_^ makes me feel good since not everyone does, but jumping into things is how most of us got into this hobby in the first place! We live and we learn ;-)


----------



## rylovesriska

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh no, I wasn't looking for the tail, I would need a side profile of her to see her tummy/ovaries and whatnot. Fins are telling me it's a boy though, definitely too young to see ovaries, they won't be developed yet. However larger eyes tend to me boy's (although not always true), has long ventral fins (also indicative of boys) and over all shape seems boyish to me.
> 
> I'm super happy though that you've done your research! Mostly since I'm tired of repeating myself haha, but no, I'm really happy ^_^ makes me feel good since not everyone does, but jumping into things is how most of us got into this hobby in the first place! We live and we learn ;-)


Yeah my addiction to research has done me well, I just added plants in so I can't really get a pic of her she is swimming busily in and out of the plants... She is actually about 1 inch, more if you add her tail! She was not the smallest baby there but I fell in love with the little one she was the only baby betta actively swimming in her cup... It's so sad, my mom wanted me to get a little blue boy she likes to call Luna 'Maggot'


----------



## lilnaugrim

rylovesriska said:


> Yeah my addiction to research has done me well, I just added plants in so I can't really get a pic of her she is swimming busily in and out of the plants... She is actually about 1 inch, more if you add her tail! She was not the smallest baby there but I fell in love with the little one she was the only baby betta actively swimming in her cup... It's so sad, my mom wanted me to get a little blue boy she likes to call Luna 'Maggot'


No worries, you can snap a pic while you feed her if she's too quick ^_^ I know that sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't depending on the fish and all. But in due time we'll know for sure of the sex ;-)


----------



## rylovesriska

lilnaugrim said:


> No worries, you can snap a pic while you feed her if she's too quick ^_^ I know that sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't depending on the fish and all. But in due time we'll know for sure of the sex ;-)


She is weird I have to put the food right in front of her face or she won't see it and get it, but I will try!!


----------



## bluefishy75

My newest Petco boy. My son has named him Thor.


----------



## Sabina88

*Bluefishy75*: Wow what an impressive boy when he flares 

*Rylovesriska*: Her eyes are so adorable


----------



## Torpedo546

This little guy is my first ever Betta and I got him from Petco. I just got him 3 days ago.
His name is Omega. Anyone know what color he is?

The first picture is him at the store and the second picture is the one I just took today.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Torpedo546 said:


> This little guy is my first ever Betta and I got him from Petco. I just got him 3 days ago.
> His name is Omega. Anyone know what color he is?
> 
> The first picture is him at the store and the second picture is the one I just took today.


Looks like a Black Grizzled Butterfly lol. Or you can say a Marble, either would be fine really. He may or may not fill in his fins with the same black grizzled look his body has. If you're lucky he'll keep the nice white fins, well, at least I like his fins white ^_^


----------



## Torpedo546

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a Black Grizzled Butterfly lol. Or you can say a Marble, either would be fine really. He may or may not fill in his fins with the same black grizzled look his body has. If you're lucky he'll keep the nice white fins, well, at least I like his fins white ^_^


His white fins really are super pretty. It's one of the reasons why I bought him other than the fact that he looked so unique. Its hard to tell from the light but they are a lot whiter than when I first bought him the other day. Hopefully they will keep getting whiter.


----------



## Flipmyfish

Well my betta's fins when i first bought him were completely black-grey ombre, but now, it seems like his fins might be mint green just like his back


----------



## riorider

*My collection of Petco bettas.*

I have 6 bettas. 5 of the 6 are from petco. My other is from my lfs. 

This is Charles the first guy I got. He was a baby betta from petco. Ive had him for almost 5 months now. 

This is Murphy my other baby betta from petco. Ive had him for about 4 months now. 

This is Alfie my dragon scale half moon plakat. Ive had him for about 4 months also. 

Then this is Rambo my half moon double tail. One of my favorites. He has so much personality. 

Then this is Pessoa. No he isn't a petco betta but I felt bad leaving him out.. 

Then this is the newest guy from today. Another petco baby. Got him this afternoon. Let me know if you know gender/color/tail type. Enjoy!



And this is one of my edits of everyone except for the new guy. Sorry for so many pictures.


----------



## Araielle

@riorider - Beautiful bettas...amazing pictures.


----------



## Mercury

Wow! Stunning betta riorider!


----------



## mjmercer

My latest addition came from Petco yesterday...I just couldn't resist that face!


----------



## mjmercer

mjmercer said:


> My latest addition came from Petco yesterday...I just couldn't resist that face!


He also has no name yet


----------



## fleetfish

An updated pic of Ghost. He'is now healthy and feisty. However, he is still terrified of the camera. I'm so glad that he's okay 



I also picked up this little copper guy today. He's barely an inch long, so I'm guessing he's pretty young ... there were quite a few like him, but he was the smallest. No name yet


----------



## Sabina88

mjmercer said:


> My latest addition came from Petco yesterday...I just couldn't resist that face!


What a pretty fish


----------



## mjmercer

Sabina88 said:


> What a pretty fish


Thank you! Unfortunately I think he hates me. :-? He's a very antisocial little guy and hides a lot.

Or he's mad because I still haven't named him...


----------



## JDragon

This is my hubby's Petco betta named George Castanza. He ended up only being able to be with snails. He has two nerites with him. I even managed to get a pic with his mouth open.


----------



## brio444

My new unplanned Petco guy (just stopped in for emergency water treatment when moving offices last week - packed my prime and remembered after the boxes were on the truck...). Meet Petrichor:









He's a tiny guy - about half the size of my other office betta.
Not sure if he's a mustard gas? This one shows the flash of blue a bit better.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He IS a MG!!!! I love him! And his name is beautiful as well! What an amazing find!


----------



## Sabina88

brio444 said:


> My new unplanned Petco guy (just stopped in for emergency water treatment when moving offices last week - packed my prime and remembered after the boxes were on the truck...). Meet Petrichor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a tiny guy - about half the size of my other office betta.
> Not sure if he's a mustard gas? This one shows the flash of blue a bit better.


I love his coloration. He reminds me of my betta Hale. I like the name Petrichor, how did you come up with it?

View attachment 345658


----------



## brio444

Sabina88 said:


> I love his coloration. He reminds me of my betta Hale. I like the name Petrichor, how did you come up with it?
> 
> View attachment 345658


It's a Doctor Who reference (Petrichor is "the smell of rain on dry earth" and a password at one point on the show)!

He goes with my others: Captain Jack Harkness and Sexy, my TARDIS-blue one.  (and Gillifrey, who did not make it long.  )


----------



## Briz

Two Petco finds:

Grinchy










Rarity









And look, I even know which Thailand breeder he came from...  Who would have thought I would have found a sibling all the way in an Oklahoma Petco.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh brio! I had Gallifrey too and he was a red CT boy....he accidentally burned when I thought the water was nice and warm.....so ironic but I do feel bad lol.

I absolutely adore Petrichor not only as a name but also as for what it is!


----------



## Tree

wow amazing boys!!! 8D


----------



## Sabina88

Here are my two new boys that I got from petco today.

View attachment 345858


View attachment 345866


----------



## Tree

it amazes me how many beautiful bettas come from Petco and petsmart. =)


----------



## Sabina88

It is suprising 
Especially the variety that petco has. I find a lot of amazing boys at petco that I would love to take home.


----------



## Tree

I went to petsmart today and saw a pretty marble green boy. My sister really wanted him but she already had a betta. Her rule is one betta, mine is four. XD 

here are my four bettas: 

Perch:








Tuna:








Sardine:








Anchovy:










and this is my sisters betta Sushi:


----------



## Sabina88

I cant belive how big Perch has gotten, I rember how small Perch was when you first posted her pic.


----------



## Tree

IKR? she was so teeny tiny CUTE! now she is a MONSTER! biting my fingers and getting mad at me if I don't give her any attention. =P


----------



## Sabina88

Haha, I love how sassy females are sometimes. 
None of my males will ever bit my finger and usually shy away but the girls go right for it if I leave in the water for anything. 

Her fins are so long too  How long has it been since you got her?


----------



## Tree

Girls Rule! LOL 

I adopted her on Jan 4th 2014. =)


----------



## Sabina88

Wow that's a lot of growing in 4 months


----------



## FishyFishy89

Love how long her tail is getting!


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Love how long her tail is getting!


And it is still growing. =) but I am having issues with this strange lump on her chin. =( I will be posting info about it in a thread soon. T^T



Sabina88 said:


> Wow that's a lot of growing in 4 months



IKR? so fast. hehe


----------



## Sabina88

Its amazing how they grow like a weed lol


----------



## xStatic

My boy YinYang is from PetSmart  He's a marble so here's a couple pictures of him over the past few weeks. They go from oldest to newest (taken today)


----------



## Chanchan13

*From Petsmart. NY.*

meet buddy(blue/black) reflects to light purple in the sun light and eek(white) which a bit light and got red brows eye spot! :-D i got them 3 days ago!


----------



## lilnaugrim

xStatic said:


> My boy YinYang is from PetSmart  He's a marble so here's a couple pictures of him over the past few weeks. They go from oldest to newest (taken today)


Not a marble but he is Piebald. Marble needs to change dramatically from a dark to a light and sometimes back again. What he is doing is coloring up, kind of like in humans how a person can start with dirty blonde or blonde hair and can end up with brown hair by the time they mature. Your fish is doing the same thing; coloring up to his full potential and that's not linked with any Marble gene.

I do love his colors though! A great find for sure!!


----------



## BlueLacee

they are all so beautiful


----------



## CindyLouWho

Here are my 'kids'!

Cindy Lou, I got from Petsmart, over a year ago, right after Christmas.


And "No-Name" my new boy who I got from Petsupermarket, which is basically the same as Pestmart/Petco just smaller =) I think he's a marble/cellophane


----------



## VivianKJean

This is Perry, He's an EE plakat. Was marked at a VT though so I got him for next to nothing


----------



## FishyFishy89

On the topic of bettas being marked incorrectly, be very careful, I've been observing people swapping the lids. Especially at PetsMart where they don't use the stickers on the actual cups.


----------



## VivianKJean

FishyFishy89 said:


> On the topic of bettas being marked incorrectly, be very careful, I've been observing people swapping the lids. Especially at PetsMart where they don't use the stickers on the actual cups.


It's a HUGE problem at my Petco. Huge. They are constantly mislabeling bettas.
I went there today to get some Omega One pellets and looked at the bettas there and noticed tons that were mislabeled. The had one marked as an EE but he was just a VT with opaque pectoral fins. And one mark as a RT but really was a VT/possibly HM with fin rot. I almost always alert the people working there to the mislabeling and to bettas that are sick. Usually the employees thank me, ive noticed that most of them don't have much experience with fish and dont really know the difference between the different kinds. The only time I didn't do it was when I got Perry cause I wanted to save a few bucks (poor college student).


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yes, some stores are just very inexperienced. But I've lately noted folks getting in trouble for swapping the lids. Especially in very experienced stores.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Felix came to me looking like the first two (they're crummy, I needed practice taking pics of him) and now he looks like the last two. 

He came from PetSmart.

Now he looks nicer, AND I'm getting better at taking pictures of him!


----------



## Chime

Here's my little guy, Percy who I picked him up from Petco roughly 3 weeks ago. 
He really caught my eye when I saw him and I think he's turned more black and blue since. 
The tank light isn't very flattering, though. lol​


----------



## Sabina88

Hes gorgeous, I love his colors


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh! I forgot to post my new fishes from PetCo!
Baby Pierce who I thought was a boy but turned out to be a girl lol But the name still fits so I'm keeping it! She's a little brat! haha


Above pic was when I first got her three weeks ago and this was from earlier this week:


And this is another baby girl, River Song! Not sure exactly what color she's going to be but looks like a Copper Red Bicolor and she's a DeT!


And new boy who's tentative name is Kili! He's a Copper Yellow Bicolor HM


----------



## pfenty

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, boy...
> 
> Petsmart - Phoenix, Asriel, Ares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petco - Vasuki, Viserion, Unnamed


I love Phoenix and Unnamed. Lol. I would have named him Ghost, Skull, and I just made this up in my head... Uno (reminded me of "Unnamed")


----------



## pfenty

Ooooh !! Or "Majic" ^^^


----------



## Islandgaliam

Introducing Prince...I am so happy to report that our local PetCo and Petsmart take really good care of their bettas


----------



## TheBlur

Here's my PetSmart boys and my PetCo baby~
Going on 1 month for all of them.

Boyfriend (I Am Puff)'s Sashimi VT multicolor (his tail has always been that way and it won't heal.)









Blur (Delta/super delta?) He was listed as a half moon but isn't. I got him to flair for the first time yesterday but didn't have my camera! >3< Also I think they call his color steel?









Baby Feesh (unnamed)








I expect she'll end up looking a lot like SmaugDragon's Sprite in color  Hopefully~

OH, and if you live in Southern California near Aliso Viejo...they just got a new shipment of GORGEOUS fish. I ways dying x.x


----------



## Lokadottir7808

Oooooh! I get to show my Petco Babies?! XD 

This is Freya










And this is Helblindi








Ugh, I felt so bad after I took this! I forgot that I had left the flash on! DX Poor baby...


----------



## fleetfish

Lovely boys you have. I need to post pics of Zuzu (blue marble part dragon I found last Saturday) and of my new DT girl I that I just found today. My camera decided to die, however, but sooooon!


----------



## Lokadottir7808

fleetfish said:


> Lovely boys you have. I need to post pics of Zuzu (blue marble part dragon I found last Saturday) and of my new DT girl I that I just found today. My camera decided to die, however, but sooooon!


Ooooh! Post soon!

And thank you so much!


----------



## Pippin

Here is my favorite betta. (Petco) Pippin.


----------



## elledreen

here's my lovely male from Petsmart, Thorin.


----------



## Pippin

Is Thorin from the Hobbit?


----------



## Tree

OMG Thorin looks JUST like my boy Sardine but as a DeT? I think yours is? 

Here is mine. I got him from Petco.


----------



## BettaStarter24

View attachment 352810


My Petco baby Jasper


----------



## TheBlur

Its been 2 days. My PetCo baby betta went from Photo A to Photos B and C. SHE COLORED UP SO FAST!!! I've had her just about a month now 

A. As of May 8th









B/C. As of THIS MORNING!


----------



## HCMichaud

*Bubba and friends*

(Hopefully this works I am old but new to all of this, lol)
This is "Bubba" from petsmart. I've had him about a week. No clue what type he is but I fell in love. I read they are curious and love to look at things, so this is him checking out the cat and then a stuffed 'friend'. He seemed to enjoy both.


----------



## kevinap2

Here is Livingston. I got him at the beginning of March. Friendliest betta to me, an absolute jerk to anything else that remotely resembles a fish of any breed. Got him from Petsmart.










I just got this guy from Petsmart today, too. Unnamed, so far. Couldn't pass him up though- beautiful coloring.










I also have a female from Petco, named Dax. She's a steel blue VT. Can't hold still long enough for a pic, lol. Doesn't help that she is in a community tank and is pretty preoccupied with making sure the platys and DG know she's the boss.


----------



## TheBlur

My newest addition. Apparently Opal is a Marble Dragon scale or Fancy Marble.  Can't wait to see how he changes! (Currently transparent orange, white, and lavender!)


----------



## lilnaugrim

TheBlur said:


> My newest addition. Apparently Opal is a Marble Dragon scale or Fancy Marble.  Can't wait to see how he changes! (Currently transparent orange, white, and lavender!)


He most likely won't change, he's not a real Marble which are fish that usually start solid and then change drastically. He is a Multicolor Orange Dragon since his scales have the blue on them, otherwise he would be just a Orange Dragon.


----------



## sgtkiwi

*Some of my boys from Petsmart throughout the months*

Two halfmoons and two crowntails


----------



## nclnchls

Ah, Opal is so pretty!! What a cool find!
And sgtkiwi, your fish are really pretty too! I love the one on the upper right 


Well, my little sister wanted her own fish so we went to Petco today and picked up this lil guy










Pictures don't do him justice, when he swims his fins have this cool green sheen to them!


----------



## Lucubration

Wow! Check out who I found at PetCo this week:







If only I had a better camera! This guy is so stunning in living color.


----------



## fauness

First post here and first betta fish that _I've_ ever owned! My brother and sister have both had one, but I preferred guppies as a younger kid.










What color would you say he is? I think he's a royal blue, but I'm not sure...In any case, I'm really happy he can enjoy his own 10g now instead of his teeny cup!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, he's a Royal blue ^_^ very pretty!


----------



## majesticstorm

Here's my boy Felton from Petco. If only he stopped his tail biting habit...


----------



## Songless

This is livia, wife of (first picture)Augustus. He's currently sick :[ but trying to help him as best I can.


----------



## Pony

I'm totally stunned at some of the fish Petco and Petsmart carry these days!!
These are my boys
Karvel (Petco)

















Verandi (Petsmart)
















He hasn't been able to move into his permanent tank yet (currently living in a big water jug, actually) so he doesn't have a light and I can't get the best pictures of him


----------



## TheBlur

lilnaugrim said:


> He most likely won't change, he's not a real Marble which are fish that usually start solid and then change drastically. He is a Multicolor Orange Dragon since his scales have the blue on them, otherwise he would be just a Orange Dragon.


Do you have any more information on marbles? I've seen lots of fish that I would have thought to be marbles but apparently are just multicolors.

Also, Opal's caudal fin has started to change to the same color as his main body (iridescent lavender/white), just around the edges... It used to be orange. The spot on his head is starting to change as well to the same deep blue/purple of the body splotches. Is this normal for a "non" marble?


----------



## Sabina88

My two most recent boys from Petco, ive had them for about 3 weeks now.

Levy:
The day I got him-
View attachment 358842


Today-
View attachment 358850



Castien:
The day I got him-
View attachment 358858


Today- (This one is with the flash on since his color is so hard to get in pictures with certain light. This pics a little old but he hasn't changed much since this was taken)
View attachment 358866


----------



## fleetfish

Found an absolutely gorgeous HM boy today. I think he's a black lace, though not sure. He's got heavy turquoise scales over a black base, and his fins are black fading to cellophane. If my camera worked, I'd take a pic ... :-?


----------



## Thothgirl

All my Bettas are petsmart bettas. Maxx was a petco one. Myr and Saki I got because they were looking bad enough that I didn't think anyone else would take them. Myr turned out to be a copper, when we got him he was pure grey and Saki hasn't decided if he is white with black bit and allot of blue ot black with white bits and allot of blue. Saki is the MOST mello fish I have.

All the pics are in my photo albums, I haven't figured out how to post pics to the forum yet.


----------



## meviva

Lucubration said:


> Wow! Check out who I found at PetCo this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had a better camera! This guy is so stunning in living color.




Wow!!!!!! I really like him!!!!


----------



## Rimbaum

I found this boy not at Petsmart or Petco, but at the local Meijer in the fish department. He's my first-ever betta, and my first fish since we kept goldfish when I was 4-5. Over 20 years ago now!


----------



## FishyFishy89

what is a local meijer?


----------



## Rimbaum

FishyFishy89 said:


> what is a local meijer?


Meijer is a local chain store that Wal-Mart stole a lot of ideas from (including "One-Stop Shopping") when it was starting up. Meijer is usually found in the midwest, largely Michigan. I prefer shopping at Meijer because they're at least slightly less 'evil' than Wal-Mart.

I've had this boy for five days now and he's doing really well! He's even got a bubble nest in the back corner of his tank.


----------



## MadNysa

*my betta*

Here's my betta, Deli. I got him from a friend so I just got a tank today but I am going to cycle it and get the supplies so excuse the bowl. Any info about him would be awesome!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Rimbaum said:


> Meijer is a local chain store that Wal-Mart stole a lot of ideas from (including "One-Stop Shopping") when it was starting up. Meijer is usually found in the midwest, largely Michigan. I prefer shopping at Meijer because they're at least slightly less 'evil' than Wal-Mart.
> 
> I've had this boy for five days now and he's doing really well! He's even got a bubble nest in the back corner of his tank.


ah
thanks for answering my question. I tried googling it and had gotten nothing. haha


----------



## The Toy Maker

*Bodhi*

Here's pictures of my newest lil guy. His name is Bodhi and I just got him tonight at PetCo. I thought he was just gorgeous. He's a butterfly tailed lil guy. He's also a little shy right now, so I wasn't able to get fantastic pictures. But here's a couple that I thought came out pretty good.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Everyone has seen Jasper who has seen most of my posts on here but Figured I'd further show off my newest PetCo find and the start of a very intense love for Dragon Scales. Castiel my red dragon scale delta tail. sorry for all the pics I go a little crazy with taking pictures of my boys. No wonder they don't sit still long enough for pics much, at least Jasper doesn't...Cas doesn't realize it yet.

View attachment 387394


View attachment 387402


View attachment 387410


View attachment 387418


View attachment 387426


View attachment 387434


View attachment 387442


----------



## WhitneyLin

Here is Independence, Indy for short. Cause I got him on the 4th of July. So much for "just browsing" at Petco. But he was gorgeous and I couldnt leave him there. Passed him off as a late birthday present since my bday was the 2nd. So into the Fluval Spec V he went.


----------



## fleetfish

My newest boy, Avalanche. He was a total surprise from Petsmart - I wasn't expecting to find a platinum crownie. Everyone has such beautiful fish! It's amazing what colours and patterns you can find if you're lucky


----------



## Tree

Ooooh love that CT Fleetfish!

Here is my new addition to the family Gar: got him at petco. I see a lot of good bettas at my petco than the petsmarts here in MN.


----------



## bettaboytroy

Just a heads up: The little cave you have for him looks like it may have sharp edges. would hate to see his beautiful fins get torn. He's very pretty. Message for BettaStarter24


----------



## BettaStarter24

bettaboytroy said:


> Just a heads up: The little cave you have for him looks like it may have sharp edges. would hate to see his beautiful fins get torn. He's very pretty. Message for BettaStarter24


I'm keeping a very very sharp eye on him (pun not intended) So far it's turned out good, the flowers are actually quite dull. Ran some thin thin thin socks over them and didn't snag. But so far so good. Cas is a tail biter in rehab so his fins aren't the best to begin with lol. Silly fish. 

View attachment 389530


----------



## Fenghuang

A recent addition from Petco... He is a young marble HMPK.



Certainly not the best pic (taken with my phone), but it's the most recent. Shows some marbling and also his pretty blue eyes.


----------



## AAquarist

Fenghuang said:


> A recent addition from Petco... He is a young marble HMPK.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not the best pic (taken with my phone), but it's the most recent. Shows some marbling and also his pretty blue eyes.


:shock: *drools* He's absolutely beautiful! His eyes are awesome, I wonder if he'll change at all.


----------



## Fenghuang

AAquarist said:


> :shock: *drools* He's absolutely beautiful! His eyes are awesome, I wonder if he'll change at all.


Thanks.  He actually is already changing. In fact, I have been noticing more and more solid black-blue edging and other patches starting to come into his fins. I have my fingers crossed for more orange too.


----------



## PunkinOfSteel

PetSmart, sold as a Halfmoon, turns out he's more of a Super Delta x Halfmoon. I don't know if all PetSmarts breed their own Bettas, but mine gets a shipment from their own Breeder, so they don't really know what they are doing. 

His name is Steel, when I got him he was a steel blue color.. now he's much more red. He's close to 4 years old now.


----------



## sydneyalexy

I only have one fish so far! How do you add images?


----------



## InStitches

Put this guy in my basket, almost got to the register before putting him back. I'm going back to Petco on Friday after their next shipment to buy some cories and ADFs. If he is still there and shows any sign of illness, I don't think I'll be able to leave him there again. Prettiest VT I have ever seen. Can't do much better for $4.

View attachment 398473


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's only part VT, he's got more than 2 rays so I'd class him as a DeT. But his coloration is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## InStitches

makes sense  his tail wasn't as droopy as a regular vt.

presently regretting I didn't get him. Patience... I must have patience!


----------



## BettaStarter24

My newest petco find Oliver


----------



## InStitches

wowee!


----------



## Bettacrab

Twizler the dragonscale plakat





Video may or may not work..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=y5TZJvzyx_A


----------



## cmoore13

Here is Tobias! I think he is a pastel Halfmoon, but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Thothgirl

Tobias looks like my Myr, I think he is a Copper!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's a bicolor ^_^ Pastels are supposed to be a solid color but he's definitely two colors and decently clean too


----------

